# Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

Nachfolgend ein Artikel unseres Autors kati48268

----------------------------------------------------------------​
Redaktionell







*Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?​*
*Bedeutet mehr Angler mehr Einfluss für Angler? Oder bedeutet es nur weitere Einschränkungen und Restriktionen? Kommt unter Anglern mehr Fisch- und Gewässerneid auf und macht positive Aspekte zunichte? Was tun Verbände, um mehr Angler zu gewinnen und die Jugend fürs Angeln zu begeistern?*

Das Thema http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334992  fand ich sehr spannend und in der Mehrzahl waren sich die Kommentatoren zumindest einig, dass die ökonomische Bedeutung des Angelns stärker herausgestellt werden muss.

  Mittlerweile gibt es sogar LV-Präsis, die das aufgreifen und Kooperationen mit Handel & Industrie anstreben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335455

  Eine lobenswerte Erkenntnis.

  Ich möchte die andere These von Sebastian Paetsch von den Müritzfischern aufgreifen,
_"Wir brauchen eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns.
Wir brauchen mehr Guides, wir brauchen mehr Boote, *wir brauchen mehr Angler*!!"_
  die vermutlich konträrer betrachtet wird.

*Braucht es mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

*Welche Vorteile hätte es, wenn unsere Zahl deutlich steigen würde?*
  - grundsätzlich würden erstmal Fixkosten, wie Pachten, für den einzelnen Angler sinken
  - ein größerer Kundenstamm wird dem angeschlagenen Einzelhandel das Überleben erleichtern und wir müssen weniger um den verbliebenen Angelladen im Dorf bangen
- mehr potentielle Kunden = mehr ut zu Innovationen durch die Industrie
- die gesamtwirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns würde wachsen
  - unsere Stimme könnte lauter werden
  - die Bedeutung von Anglern als Wähler, aber auch als Bürger könnte wachsen,
    Angelverbote, Einschränkungen könnten auf mehr Widerstand stossen
  - mehr Angler würde auch bedeuten, dass es mehr Menschen gibt, die mit Anglern Kontakte haben; die Vernetzung des Angelns in der Bevölkerung wäre intensiver.

  Insbesondere den zuletzt genannten Aspekt halte ich für maßgebend.
  Je tiefer die Vernetzung des Angelns in der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung, desto verständlicher & akzeptierter wird unser Hobby.
  Angelgegner jeglicher Herkunft würde es deutlich schwerer fallen, Stimmung gegen das Angeln zu machen. Diese gesellschaftliche Stimmung ist letztendlich das Fundament auf dem die Zukunft des Angelns steht oder fällt.

*Was wird getan um neue Angler zu gewinnen?*
  - Vereine stecken viel Energie in ihre Jugendarbeit. Bei den einen läuft das super (in meinem Verein z.B.), andere stöhnen über fehlenden Nachwuchs, steigendes Durchschnittsalter, wegsterbenden Mitgliederbestand.
  Leider rekrutieren sich die Jugendgruppen zum größten Teil aus Nachwuchs von Mitgliedern.
  Akquise in Schulen, Jugendzentren, etc. ist schon eher die Ausnahme.
  - in NRW wurde beispielsweise durch die neue Regierungskoalition nun auch das "Schnupperangeln" für Erwachsene möglich gemacht, eine Tür, die es möglich machen kann, erwachsene Neulinge zu gewinnen, die bisher keine Affinität zur Angelei hatten. Wir werden noch sehen, ob Vereine diese Maßnahme dazu nutzen mehr Mitglieder zu bekommen.
  - ...
für weitere, gute Beispiele ist wahrscheinlich der eine oder andere mitlesende Vereinsvorstand dankbar.

  Seitens der Verbände wird zwar das Thema "Jugend" auch hochgehalten, jedoch vermisse ich eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die es schafft das Angeln selbst in den Vordergrund zu stellen, anstatt den Naturschutz.
  Wenn ich ein auf dem Sofa sitzender Typ mit Langeweile bin, der sein Leben um ein ansprechendes Hobby erweitern möchte, was spricht mich dann wohl an?
  Ein Artikel darüber, wie entspannend & spannend Angeln sein kann?
  Oder Berichte über Müllsammeln, Bitterlings-Besatz oder die Pflicht einen Rapfen als Beifang abknüppeln zu müssen, auch wenn er wie Pappmaché mit Drahteinlage schmeckt?

  Ebenso vermisse ich eine _verbandsseitige_ Diskussion darüber, die Einstiegshürden deutlich zu senken. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335&highlight=Unsinn

*Nachteile durch mehr Angler in Deutschland?*
  Ich sage: "Nein!"
  Es werden sicherlich einige von Kommentatoren genannt werden, die ich aber denke widerlegen zu können.
  Letztendlich beruhen die meisten, 
_"doch, es gibt Nachteile, nämlich..."_-Argumente 
  auf Neid, Egoismus, Arroganz und Ellenbogenmentalität; 
_"ich will meine Gewässer nicht teilen"_ und _"andere Angler halten sich nicht an Regeln"_.


kati48268


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Wenn der Gedankengang in Richtung "Mehr Angler" geht, merke ich relativ schnell wie bei einigen Leuten die Alarmglocken schlagen. Fotos von Spots müssen retuschiert werden, man darf keinen Grashalm dort zeigen, da man anhand der Gradzahl der Biegung des Grashalmes erkennen könnte, an welchen Spot man sich befindet und deshalb alles überrannt wird....

Ich bin es so Leid und spreche mich daher vollkommen gegen Spot-Neid und ähnliches aus und habe daher auch nichts dagegen, wenn es mehr Angler gibt. Gibt es mehr Angler, gibt es vielleicht auch mehr Menschen mit denen ich meine Leidenschaft teilen kann. Und wenn es davon mehr Menschen gibt, dann müssen dessen Bedürfnisse auch befriedigt werden, weshalb dadurch ja auch Angelgeschäfte und vielleicht auch mehr Events - wie in den Niederlanden - geschaffen werden. Mir jetzt Sorgen darüber zu machen, dass meine Gewässer oder der Spot dadurch kaputt? Nope. Mein Gewässer in DE ist eh schon extrem schwer und ansonsten habe ich noch andere Möglichkeiten satt, immer auf neue Spots auszuweichen oder den Verein zu wechseln. Aber selbst in unserem Verein gibt es genügend Gewässer, die mir auch regelmäßig Fisch liefern. 

Also habe ich da keine Sorge, sondern wäre dem positiv gegenüber aufgeschlossen.

Edit:
Zum Thema Spot-Neid schreibe ich eh aktuell einen Bericht. Passt also gerade sehr gut da Thema, auch wenn es nur ein Teil davon ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

me too....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Nachhaltige Naturnutzung geht nur, wenn die Anzahl der Nutzer stark limitiert ist. Davon sind wir in den Ballungszentren Deutschlands weit entfernt. Folglich sind viele Gewässer bereits heute am Limit und mehr Angler bedeutet schon heute Besatzmaßnahmen.

Aus diesem Grund lautet meine Antwort: Weder brauchen wir mehr Angler, noch vertragen viele Gewässer mehr Angler. Ob kommerzielle Teichanlagen gern mehr Angler hätten, ist eine andere Sache.

Ähnlich sehe ich das übrigens bzgl. der Jagd. Würde ich in Norwegen leben, wäre ich längst wieder als Jäger aktiv. Aber in Franken? Nee.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein auf dem Sofa sitzender Typ mit Langeweile bin, der sein Leben um ein ansprechendes Hobby erweitern möchte, was spricht mich dann wohl an?



Widerspricht sich bereits im Kern.
Das typische Couchpotato ist ganz gern da und will auch nix andres..Punkt.
Und wenn es was Aktives betreiben will, kommt die Playstation hervor und man zockt ne Runde Fifa.|rolleyes

Wenns nicht so wäre, würde er dann gelangweilt auf der Couch lümmeln?
Er hätte bereits etwas sinnvolleres in seinem Leben angestellt, egal was es ist.

Abgesehen davon und mal völlig frei denkend...

..Angeln ist nicht der heilige Gral der Freizeitbetätigung, hat in der heutigen Zeit bei vielen Menschen auch nen gewissen Nachhall von "steinzeitlichem", betrifft die Jagd sicherlich genauso. 
Klar, Jagen und Sammeln ist eine unserer tiefsten Wurzeln überhaupt, gar keine Frage.
Natürlich brauchen wir auch Nachwuchs und/oder neue Denkweisen und Leute die dies nicht nur praktizieren sondern auch entsprechend vermitteln wollen und können.

Dazu muß sich das dt. Anglerheer aber erstmal selbst in weiten Teilen einig bzw. annähern und toleranter werden.
Nur solange wie wir uns selbst immerwieder die Beine wegsäbeln, wirds weder mehr Zuwachs, noch Anerkennung noch Änderungen geben...im Gegenteil, wir sind nur die Bauern auf dem Schachbrett und die fliegen bekanntlich als erstes und ohne Gnade raus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich bin es so Leid und spreche mich daher vollkommen gegen Spot-Neid und ähnliches aus und habe daher auch nichts dagegen, wenn es mehr Angler gibt.



Das funktioniert dort, wo Entnahme verboten oder sehr stark eingeschränkt ist. Ich gehe z.B. sehr offen mit meinen Fangmethoden am Karpfenteich um, weil es mir schlicht Wurscht ist, wieviele Satzer dort rausgezogen werden. Wo ich aber mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit 50er Schleien fange, erfährt niemand, weil diese sonst in Kürze im Räucherofen hängen.


----------



## Ørret (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ob wir mehr Angler brauchen weiß ich nicht, es gibt ja schon ordentlich welche in Deutschland. 
Es ist so wie du schreibst....
Wir brauchen erstmal einen schlagkräftigen Bundesverband der Lobbyarbeit fürs Angeln betreibt und nicht so eine Gurkentruppe wie die jetzige. Der NABU macht es vor wies geht. Dafür würde ich auch gerne deutlich mehr Beitrag zahlen damit fähige Hauptamtliche bezahlt werden können die diese Lobbyarbeit dann auch vernünftig machen.
Naturschutz darf gerne auch sein, darf aber eben nicht der erste Punkt auf der Agenda sein. Der erste Punkt müssen Angeln und Anglerinteressen sein.
Aber das wird wohl nicht passieren....


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nachhaltige Naturnutzung geht nur, wenn die Anzahl der Nutzer stark limitiert ist. Davon sind wir in den Ballungszentren Deutschlands weit entfernt. Folglich sind viele Gewässer bereits heute am Limit und mehr Angler bedeutet schon heute Besatzmaßnahmen.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund lautet meine Antwort: Weder brauchen wir mehr Angler, noch vertragen viele Gewässer mehr Angler. Ob kommerzielle Teichanlagen gern mehr Angler hätten, ist eine andere Sache.
> 
> Ähnlich sehe ich das übrigens bzgl. der Jagd. Würde ich in Norwegen leben, wäre ich längst wieder als Jäger aktiv. Aber in Franken? Nee.



Pflicht zu C&R und schon ist das Fischneidproblem gelöst. :q

Nachhaltige Naturnutzung bedeutet für Angler...1 Fisch im Jahr und dann Angeln einstellen.

Lach mich kaputt wenn ich Nachhaltig lese und höre...dies in unserer voll Industrielandschaft...+ Wasserkraftwerke + Kormoran

Ohne Besatz wäre jeder Tümpel u. Fluss Fischleer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

bin mal gespannt, läuft ne Wette , wie viele für mehr Angler sein werden ;-)


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ähnlich sehe ich das übrigens bzgl. der Jagd. Würde ich in Norwegen leben, wäre ich längst wieder als Jäger aktiv. Aber in Franken? Nee.




Und da ist besser?

2 Wochen in Lappland in der tiefsten Butnik = Null Angesprochen nur gefährtet oder Sweden oder  oder oder.

Auch da geht es steil Bergab mit de Bestände.

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lach mich kaputt wenn ich Nachhaltig lese und höre...dies in unserer voll Industrielandschaft...+ Wasserkraftwerke + Kormoran



Genau unter diesen zusätzlich belastenden Umständen (plus Verringerung der Nährstoffe im Wasser) bedeutet Nachhaltigkeit noch weniger Entnahme. Und das bei mehr Anglern? 

In meinem Verein haben wir an einem der größeren Fließgewässer eine Raubfisch-Schonzeit vom Januar bis August und dann eine Entnahmebegrenzung von 1 Hecht pro Woche, trotzdem müssen wir Hecht besetzen, um den Bestand zu halten. Vieler Jäger sind der Hasen Tod.


----------



## Gast (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Und wenn es davon mehr Menschen gibt, dann müssen dessen Bedürfnisse auch befriedigt werden, weshalb dadurch ja auch Angelgeschäfte und vielleicht auch mehr Events - wie in den Niederlanden - geschaffen werden.


Ja, da hast du vollkommen Recht, aber leider ist es mit Angelgeschäften und Events nicht getan.
Ein mehr an Gewässern wird es nicht geben wenn sich die Anzahl der Angler vervielfacht.
Und das bedeutet, das sich, vornehmlich an den Wochenenden und in der Urlaubszeit die Mehr Angler alle an den eh schon begrenzten und überlaufenen Gewässer tummeln.
Noch mehr Fisch wird entnommen, noch mehr Lärm verursacht, entlang der Ufer wird alles platt getrampelt und noch mehr Müll wird hinterlassen.
Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich bekomme es hier Jahr für Jahr hautnah mit wenn die Urlauber einfallen.
Mehr Angler würde ich jederzeit befürworten, aber auch nur wenn entsprechend mehr Wasserfläche für die Angler zur Verfügung steht.
Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und da ist besser?
> 
> 2 Wochen in Lappland in der tiefsten Butnik = Null Angesprochen nur gefährtet oder Sweden oder  oder oder.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann doch wieder Kanada. 

Aber mal im Ernst: Dann frage mal die norwegischen Jäger (und Gastjäger), ob Norwegen mehr Jäger brauch ... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Hier:
Angler, nicht Jäger!!

Zum Thema:
Bei nachhaltig ist die nicht die Zahl der Angler entscheidend, sondern nur die Zahl der entnommenen Fische.

Kein Argument also für oder gegen mehr Angler..


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau unter diesen zusätzlich belastenden Umständen (plus Verringerung der Nährstoffe im Wasser) bedeutet Nachhaltigkeit noch weniger Entnahme. Und das bei mehr Anglern?
> 
> In meinem Verein haben wir an einem der größeren Fließgewässer eine Raubfisch-Schonzeit vom Januar bis August und dann eine Entnahmebegrenzung von 1 Hecht pro Woche, trotzdem müssen wir Hecht besetzen, um den Bestand zu halten. Vieler Jäger sind der Hasen Tod.



Eben. Sie sind es jetzt schon wenn man Nachhaltigkeit will.
Realisten in den Verbänden etc.  haben dieses Wort bereits gestrichen.
Nicht in Deutschland umsetzbar. Wunschdenken!


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du vollkommen Recht, aber leider ist es mit Angelgeschäften und Events nicht getan.
> Ein mehr an Gewässern wird es nicht geben wenn sich die Anzahl der Angler vervielfacht.
> Und das bedeutet, das sich, vornehmlich an den Wochenenden und in der Urlaubszeit die Mehr Angler alle an den eh schon begrenzten und überlaufenen Gewässer tummeln.
> Noch mehr Fisch wird entnommen, noch mehr Lärm verursacht, entlang der Ufer wird alles platt getrampelt und noch mehr Müll wird hinterlassen.
> ...



Überlaufen?
Das einzige wovon unsere Gewässer überlaufen werden am Wochenende sind Badegäste.
ich habe weder ein problem am Rhein einen Platz zu bekommen noch an den Kanälen im Ruhrgebiet

An manchen Vereinstümpeln mag dies natürlich anders aussehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Nö, auf keinen Fall brauchen wir mehr Angler hierzulande.
Wer angeln will, soll doch nach Holland, ersatzweise Frankreich, ans gelobte Wasser ziehen.
(da braucht es auch keinen lästigen deutschen Angelschein!)
So wird es zumindest schon eine Zeit lang hier im Board propagiert, von Thomas und seinem Vasallen!
Die Holländer in Grenznähe sind sicherlich begeistert von der neuen deutschen Invasion?

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ich finde die Ausgangsfrage falsch formuliert..... Es sollte eher "Verkraften wir noch mehr Angler" heissen.

 Deutschland ist so dicht besiedelt... das kannst du gar nicht mit Schweden, Norwegen oder auch den Niederlanden vergleichen. Man müsste mal (ganz davon ab, ob Entnahmegebot oder nicht etc.) mal die beangelbare Gewässerfläche pro Kopf auf die Angler des Landes verteilen. Denke dann sieht man, dass Deutschland da ein schlechtes Ergebnis abliefert.

 Ob Angelkollege und Hobby Sympasitant oder nicht - eben der gefühlte Engpass führt zwangsläufig zu Neid und Konkurrenzdenken. Finde ich auch nicht toll, aber hier geht es leider nicht anders. 

 Auch der Faktor, dass die Gewässer im klarer werden und damit die Fisch Bio Masse weniger wird, gibt mir auch nicht ein pos. Zeichen dafür dass wir mehr Angler "brauchen" bzw. "verkraften".


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ausgangsfrage falsch formuliert..... Es sollte eher "Verkraften wir noch mehr Angler" heissen.
> 
> Deutschland ist so dicht besiedelt... das kannst du gar nicht mit Schweden, Norwegen oder auch den Niederlanden vergleichen. Man müsste mal (ganz davon ab, ob Entnahmegebot oder nicht etc.) mal die beangelbare Gewässerfläche pro Kopf auf die Angler des Landes verteilen. Denke dann sieht man, dass Deutschland da ein schlechtes Ergebnis abliefert.
> 
> ...



Als Angler muss man ja kein Fisch entnehmen...  

Wir werden doch  eh immer mehr...alles nur eine Frage der Regelung

Wofür sollten wir mehr Angler benötigen?
Um mehr Gehör zu finden?  
Dafür brauchen wir bessere Verbände


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier:
> Angler, nicht Jäger!!
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



Nach deiner These würden alle Fänge die nicht entnommen werden, auch überleben und somit längerfristig erneut fangbar sein.
Jetzt dreh mal den Spieß um...
..du hast 10 Angler am Teich und 10 Fische drin.
Die werden mal gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt.
Im kommenden Jahr sitzen da 50 Angler und es sind noch immer 10 Fische drin...die werden noch öfter gefangen und der eine oder andre übersteht die sich wiederholende Prozedur nicht.

Folge: Es muß nachbesetzt werden, und zwar deutlich mehr und öfter als je zuvor, damit auch jeder dieser Angler auf seine Kosten kommt.
Käme fast schon einem FoPu gleich...wie es dabei um die Natur bestellt ist rückt aufs Nebengleis.
Kommen diese Angler nicht zum Erfolg und gehen regelmäßig leer aus, weichen sie entweder auf andere Gewässer aus oder hören einfach auf.
Auch das sieht man heutzutage mehr als reichlich.
In grenznahen Regionen (egal welche Himmelsrichtung) weichen viele unserer Zunft auf Nachbarländer aus, eben weil sie dort noch mit Fisch bedient werden.
Alles legitim, hat für mich aber den Hauch von "Fahnenflucht".


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Die 10 Fische müssen erstmal anbeissen.
Das kann bei entsprechender Grösse des Tümpels die Suche nach der Stecknadel im Heuhaufen  sein  :#2:

Und bei manchen Vereinstümpeln is dies doch schon Realität...
Oder meinst Du da wird für jedes Vereinsmitglied eine entsprechende Anzahl Fische bevorratet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> In grenznahen Regionen (egal welche Himmelsrichtung) weichen viele unserer Zunft auf Nachbarländer aus, eben weil sie dort noch mit Fisch bedient werden.



Da haste recht, je näher man zu den Grenzen kommt, desto mehr wird im Ausland geangelt.

Die tun auch was, um Angler zu kriegen-  gerade wieder nen tollen Prospekt von Südböhmen bekommen, die richtig um Angler werben als Urlauber, dazu dann für die mitreisende Familie Unterhaltungs- und Kulturprogramm dazu..

Und wenn man sieht, was möglich ist (Nachbarländer) zu welchen Preisen, ohne Arbeitsstunden etc., mit mehr Anglern als bei uns und auch mehr Fisch, wird das sicher immer mehr grenznahe deutsche Angler ins Ausland ziehen..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das kann bei entsprechender Grösse des Tümpels die Suche nach der Stecknadel im Heuhaufen  sein  :#2:



Die Chance zum Auffinden besagter Stecknadel (der Fisch) steigert sich, je mehr Magnete (Angler mit ausgelegtem Köder) man reinhält.
Langfristig sehe ich hier den Tod fast aller kleinerer Gewässer, die werden zwangsläufig ganz schnell leergefegt oder nur mit Fischen wie Forellen etc besetzt...da wären wir dann wirklich beim FoPu.
Und der Angler, dem das alles zu blöde wird, geht woanders hin..bis es sich auch da rumgesprochen hat.
Folge ist, angeln wird in Deutschland mehr reglementiert als wir es uns heute vorstellen können...da bleibt für Otto-Normalo-Angler nur noch das Ausland.

Und auch da wirds dann nur noch ne Frage der Zeit, bis die invasive angelnde dt. Wanderameise auch ausgesperrt wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ich habe da auch schon öfter drüber nachgedacht und befinde mich da ganz persönlich in einem Zwiespalt. 

Einerseits will ich möglichst exklusive Angelgewässer haben, tolle Fischbestände und meine Ruhe. Also kurzum: Möglichst wenig andere Angler. 

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich ehrenamtlich in Vorbereitungskursen schon hunderte Angler auf die Fischerprüfung vorbereitet und Angelveranstaltungen an Schulen und mit Kindern und Jugendlichen begleitet. 
Damit habe ich wahrscheinlich auch aktiv dazu beigetragen dass es hier regional "mehr" Angler gibt. 

Man kann das auf allen Ebenen durchdenken. 
Die Angelvereine in denen ich Mitglied haben allesamt relativ viele Mitglieder.
Das hat den Nachteil, dass die Top-Gewässer zu den Top-Zeiten schon "belagert" sind. Das nervt mich. 
Andererseits hätten die Angelvereine diese Top-Gewässer gar nicht, wenn sie nicht so viele Mitglieder hätten. 

Ich bin da hin und hergerissen.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Mal ein Paradebeispiel für "Vernetzung des Angelns in der Bevölkerung":
Interview mit dem Auswanderer Janbr/Ohio
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/interview-ausgewandert-janbr-ohio-usa.html
_"Ingesamt hat Angeln hier einen ganz anderen Stellenwert,  eigentlich  angelt hier jeder und auch Tackle gibt es hier in jedem Supermarkt.  Im  Sommer hat so ziemlich jede Tankstelle Wuermer und Koeder. Und man kann  an  einem schoenen Sommernachmittag an einigen kleineren Laeden noch das  beruehmte  Schild in der Tuer sehen: gone fishing! Das heisst, „der  Laden ist zu“, weil der  Besitzer zum Angeln gegangen ist."

_Ist doch ein Traum, oder?
Nicht vergleichbar mit D natürlich, aber etwas mehr in die Richtung_... 
_


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch schon öfter drüber nachgedacht und befinde mich da ganz persönlich in einem Zwiespalt.
> 
> Einerseits will ich möglichst exklusive Angelgewässer haben, tolle Fischbestände und meine Ruhe. Also kurzum: Möglichst wenig andere Angler.
> 
> ...



Um das Angeln, die Angelvereine weiterhin am Leben zu halten bedarf es nun mal Nachwuchs.
Ich sehe kein grosses Problem bei mehr Anglern.
Für manchen Vereinstümpel kann dies natürlich ein Problem sein. 
Es wurde ja auch schon das Abdriften zum FoPu genannt. 
Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, sind diese Tümpel es doch eh schon.
Nachhaltig ist keiner. 

Im Grunde gibt es aber noch sehr viel Strecke welche beangelt werden kann ohne sich annähernd auf die Füsse zu treten.
Magischer Anziehungspunkt sind natürlich Hotspots...

Und viele dieser Entnahmebegrenzungen sind doch aus der Luft gegriffen.
Haben doch nichts mit Bestandschutz zu tun.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Um das Angeln, die Angelvereine weiterhin am Leben zu halten bedarf es nun mal Nachwuchs.
> Ich sehe kein grosses Problem bei mehr Anglern.
> Für manchen Vereinstümpel kann dies natürlich ein Problem sein.
> Es wurde ja auch schon das Abdriften zum FoPu genannt.
> ...



 Und genau da hast du doch schon das Verteilungsproblem. An nicht wenigen Gewässern sind nur bestimmte Bereiche begehbar, generell befíschbar usw.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Jaaaaa!!!!!
Wir brauchen mehr Angler die sich für Rechte, Organiesierung, Neuaufstellung einsetzen...
Aber keine Neuen, die das Leben am Wasser sich selbst erschweren...


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Deutschland hat ca. 850.000 ha Wasserfläche. Nehmen wir an, davon sind 500.000 befischbar und der Ertrag ohne Maßfischbesatz liegt bei 10kg/ha. (Das ist ungefähr Trinkwasserspeicher-Niveau, also extrem wenig.)
Für jeden der 1 Mio. deutschen Angler gibt es nach meiner Milchmännchenrechnung also 5kg Fisch aller Art im Jahr, ohne Besatzfische, Forellenpuff und Meeresangeln, selbst wenn jedes Gewässer nur den Ertrag eines oligotrophen Voralpensees liefert. 

Mit zusätzlichem Besatz in Ballungsgebieten, Meer, Fopu und Einzelhandel, fehlt es in Deutschland wirklich an Fisch?
Wenn der Angeldruck gleichmäßiger verteilt wäre und man sich bei der Entnahme und C&R von Raubfischen ein bisschen zurückhält, hätte es bestimmt noch genug für zusätzliche Angler.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und genau da hast du doch schon das Verteilungsproblem. An nicht wenigen Gewässern sind nur bestimmte Bereiche begehbar, generell befíschbar usw.



Diese Problematik hängt natürlich immer vom Einzellfall ab.

Aber ich glaube kaum das man sich bei "mehr" Anglern am Rhein, Main, Neckar, Elbe etc.  auf die Füsse tritt wenn man nicht gerade die heiss beliebten Stellen besucht.

Aber Grundsätzlich wären mehr Angler in DE nicht schlecht. Somit würde auch theorethisch die Lobby steigen.
Dies würde evtl. auch mehr Wasserfläche bzw. Angelbereiche ermöglichen.
Viele Verbote gebe es dann gar nicht.
So muss man es doch auch mal sehen...

Die Niederlande, ein kleines Land....leichter Zugang zum Angeln. 
Viele Niederländer angeln, dann die ganzen Touristen...Angeltouristen....

Probleme? 
Da steht dann am Tümpel ein Schild: Fischmitnahme verboten!
Wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält zahlt und oder fliegt.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

@ Sharpo

 so gesehen hast du Recht - aber es ist halt leider so, dass man für gewisse Angelarten entsprechende Bereiche aufsucht. Und so wird sich unweigerlich alles entsprechend an den bekannten Ecken sammeln. 

 Ich komme aus dem Ballungsraum Frankfurt a.M. Hier geben sich im Herbst die Angler die Klinke in die Hand.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Welche Vorteile hätte es, wenn unsere Zahl deutlich steigen würde?
- grundsätzlich würden erstmal Fixkosten, wie Pachten, für den einzelnen Angler sinken

Seit wann werden Angebote mit einem fixen Bestand,
 denn die Anzahl der Gewässer kann ja nicht steigen, preiswerter. Ich glaube es würde teurer werden, da die Nachfrage steigt.

- ein größerer Kundenstamm wird dem angeschlagenen Einzelhandel das Überleben erleichtern und wir müssen weniger um den verbliebenen Angelladen im Dorf bangen
von 99 bis 2016 hat sich der allgemeine Umsatz im E-commerce annähernd um den Faktor 50 gesteigert. Mehr Angler werden die kleinen Läden nicht retten, nur das Siechtum verlängern

- mehr potentielle Kunden = mehr ut zu Innovationen durch die Industrie
die meisten Innovationen der Industrie beschränken sich auf ein paar neue Rigs und die x-te Form von Gummiködern. Die Ladenlokale stinken heute schon wie Chemiefabriken

- die gesamtwirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns würde wachsen
Das könnte stimmen, wenn die Mehrzahl der Angler von fähigeren, interesierten Leuten repräsentiert würden 

- unsere Stimme könnte lauter werden
Das könnte sie auch heute schon, aber wenn der Anteil an Phlegmatikern sich nicht ändert bringt allein die größere Anzahl gar nichts

- die Bedeutung von Anglern als Wähler, aber auch als Bürger könnte wachsen,
Es sind doch heute schon 5 Mio Menschen, die irgendwie mit der Angelei verbunden sind. Die finden doch auch kein Gehör

Angelverbote, Einschränkungen könnten auf mehr Widerstand stossen
stimmt aber auch abhängig von Führung und Phlegma

- mehr Angler würde auch bedeuten, dass es mehr Menschen gibt, die mit Anglern Kontakte haben; die Vernetzung des Angelns in der Bevölkerung wäre intensiver.
Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu

Ingesamt habe ich aber kein Problem damit, wenn es mehr Angler geben würde, aber ob es Vorteile mit sich bringen würde,  bliebe abzuwarten.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Die Chance auf fähigere Interessenvertreter steigt ebenso


----------



## Justsu (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ich behaupte einfach mal, wir brauchen viel, viel weniger, am besten gar keine, Nichtangler in Deutschland! Das Ganze aber nicht bei mehr Anglern, wegen der hier bereits genannten negativen Auswirkungen! 

Dann hätten wir nämlich so paradiesische Zustände wie in Ohio oder Alaska und damit wären doch all' unsere o.g. Probleme gelöst! Mal drüber nachdenken!:vik:

Leider wird das ein Wunschtraum (mit vielen negativen Folgen in anderen Bereichen) bleiben, daher plädiere ich eher für weniger Angler! Mehr Angler machen in meinen Augen auch nicht automatisch einer bessere Lobby aus... da finde ich das Beispiel Jagd auch ganz passend, es dürfte wesentlich weniger Jäger als Angler in D geben, trotzdem haben die Jäger (von mir subjektiv empfunden!) einen besseren Stand in der Gesellschaft und eine bessere Interessensvertretung!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Irgendwas bei 450000....in ganz De.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Um das Angeln, die Angelvereine weiterhin am Leben zu halten bedarf es nun mal Nachwuchs.
> Ich sehe kein grosses Problem bei mehr Anglern.
> Für manchen Vereinstümpel kann dies natürlich ein Problem sein.
> Es wurde ja auch schon das Abdriften zum FoPu genannt.
> ...



Du hast da schon recht. Für den Vereinstümpel ist es nicht das große Problem. Das ist meistens reines Put&Take. 

Aber ich bin da ja ehrlich: Für mich persönlich als Angler ist es ein Problem, wenn es mehr andere Angler gibt die mir "mein Revier" streitig machen  

Und du hast auch Recht damit, dass es anglerischen Nachwuchs braucht. 

Deswegen schrieb ich ja: Ich bin da in einem ganz konkreten persönlichen Zwiespalt


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Schon alleine die Frage, wieso ich in Frankreich von der Luxemburger Grenze bis zur Schweizer Grenze inkl. aller Altwässer/Häfen etc. nur knapp 100 Euro pro Jahr zahle (und sich die Angler dann auch verteilen), während man auf der deutschen Rheinseite, wollte man die gleiche Strecke beangeln (wobei dann noch viele Strecken als Vereinsprivatstrecken ausgeschlossen wären (Hafen, Altwässer etc.), bräuchte ich sicher 100 verschiedene Scheine/Vereinszugehörigkeiten und einige tausend Euro...

Für den gleichen Fluss wohlgemerkt, gleicher Fischbestand etc...

Mehr Angler die Druck machen würden, könnten da vielleicht auch in D schaffen, dass man mit eine Karte den ganzen Rhein von der Schweiz bis Luxemburg beangeln kann für einen Bruchteil des Geldes, den man bisher in D dazu benötigen würde..

Dass in D da Gewässerneid größer ist und mehr Angler kritischer gesehen ist klar - Logik steckt wenig dahinter in meine Augen, eher der bürokrateutonische Regulierungswahn und der Fisch/Gewässerneid..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon alleine die Frage, wieso ich in Frankreich von der Luxemburger Grenze bis zur Schweizer Grenze inkl. aller Altwässer/Häfen etc. nur knapp 100 Euro pro Jahr zahle (und sich die Angler dann auch verteilen), während man auf der deutschen Rheinseite, wollte man die gleiche Strecke beangeln (wobei dann noch viele Strecken als Vereinsprivatstrecken ausgeschlossen wären (Hafen, Altwässer etc.), bräuchte ich sicher 100 verschiedene Scheine/Vereinszugehörigkeiten und einige tausend Euro...
> 
> Für den gleichen Fluss wohlgemerkt, gleicher Fischbestand etc...
> 
> ...



Niederlande Thomas, du warst in den Niederlanden und da endet der Rhein

wäre ein Traum#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Meine Behauptung:
Die Gewässer in D vertragen locker ne Menge Angler mehr..

Was dem entgegensteht, ist schlicht deutsches Recht und Kleinkrämerei/Vereinsmeierei...


----------



## JottU (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mehr Angler die Druck machen würden, könnten da vielleicht auch in D schaffen, dass man mit eine Karte den ganzen Rhein von der Schweiz bis Luxemburg beangeln kann für einen Bruchteil des Geldes, den man bisher in D dazu benötigen würde..



Und welches effektives Druckmittel sollte durch mehr Angler dann plötzlich zu Verfügung stehen um dies durchzudrücken?

Davon ab denk ich mehr Angler ist eher negativ in Deutschland. Ist doch hier bei allem so, je mehr Leute irgendwas hier machen um so mehr Vorschriften, Regeln und Einschränkungen werden erfunden.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



JottU schrieb:


> Davon ab denk ich mehr Angler ist eher negativ in Deutschland. Ist doch hier bei allem so, je mehr Leute irgendwas hier machen um so mehr Vorschriften, Regeln und Einschränkungen werden erfunden.#q


Du hast nicht ganz unrecht, mit der momentanen Lage/Situation müsste man erst mal anfangen kämpfen, um das zielführend nach vorne zu bringen durch mehr Angler -  nicht umsonst:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was dem entgegensteht, ist schlicht deutsches Recht und Kleinkrämerei/Vereinsmeierei...



Oder anders gesagt:
Mehr Angler alleine helfen auch nicht...

Aber es macht auf jeden Fall mal Druck..


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon alleine die Frage, wieso ich in Frankreich von der Luxemburger Grenze bis zur Schweizer Grenze inkl. aller Altwässer/Häfen etc. nur knapp 100 Euro pro Jahr zahle (und sich die Angler dann auch verteilen), während man auf der deutschen Rheinseite, wollte man die gleiche Strecke beangeln (wobei dann noch viele Strecken als Vereinsprivatstrecken ausgeschlossen wären (Hafen, Altwässer etc.), bräuchte ich sicher 100 verschiedene Scheine/Vereinszugehörigkeiten und einige tausend Euro...



Wenn man für wenig Geld angeln kann, umgeht man auch das Problem der hohen Entnahme, damit sich der Vereinsbeitrag "lohnt".


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Wo man zurücksetzen darf - ja..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo man zurücksetzen darf - ja..



Ich habe noch keinen Angler verzweifeln sehen,  weil er einen Fisch abschlagen musste.

Wenn ich keinen Fisch brauche schlage ich auch keinen ab. Und auch irgendein Regelwerk könnte mich nicht davon überzeugen.

Ich wette, das ein Großteil der Angler das genauso handhabt.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

C&R ist aber auch nur solange gut, bis die eingegangenen Fische der Entnahmemenge vom "Kochtopofangeln" entspricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Da ist viel Luft nach oben..

Ist aber ein anderes Thema..

Fakt ist, woanders gehts.

Bei uns wird das mit aktueller Rechtslage schwer, vernünftig zu bewirtschaften für möglichst viele Angler.

Und daher (Thema hier) wären mehr Angler durchaus gut, um mehr Druck zu generieren.

Ob das gelingt im kleinkarierten, vereinsmeiernden, ökowahnen Bürokrateutonien, das ist dann Frage 2..


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

@Thomas, wie soll denn dein real existierender Angelsozialismus aussehen?
Gewässerstrecken am Rhein z.B. enteignen?
In NRW kann man ja bereits den ganzen Fluß mit einer Karte befischen!
Also ein Systemwechsel durch Revolution des Anglerpöbels?
Und warum soll dies besser gelingen, wenn es mehr Angler gibt, weil die dann automatisch mehr  Recht(e) haben?
Zum totlachen diese Fantasien!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Hallo wach:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was dem entgegensteht, ist schlicht deutsches Recht und Kleinkrämerei/Vereinsmeierei...




;-))))))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo ich aber mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit 50er Schleien fange, erfährt niemand, weil diese sonst in Kürze im Räucherofen hängen.


Ich erzähle auch niemandem, an welchen Stellen ich meine Fische gefangen habe. Aber ich habe auch wenig Lust darauf, jedes Bild mit hässlichen Pixeln zu versauen, weil jemand - der die Stelle auswändig kennt - dann weiß, wo der Fisch gefangen worden ist.
Da ging es mir da auch eher drum.

Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen: Spot-Neid brauche ich nicht zu haben. Ich habe das Privileg in den Niederlanden angeln zu dürfen, kenne in 150-200km Umkreis bald jeden Stein und habe eine Hot-Spot Map von über 200 Spots und dabei noch nicht einmal einen Bruchteil der Spots aufgelistet. Die Freiheiten haben wir in den Niederlanden. Genauso habe ich die Freiheiten den Fisch zurück zu setzen.

Und jetzt kommt die Krux an der Sache. In den Niederlanden gibt es viel viel mehr Angler. In fast jeder Familie wird geangelt. Von Kinder bis zu den Großeltern. Auch die Frauen angeln nicht selten. Es ist dort ein Kulturgut und gehört zur Freizeitgestaltung dazu. Wenn wir jetzt in Deutschland mehr Angler hätten, es für die meisten Menschen zum Leben dazu gehört, dann hätten wir auch andere Regeln und auch mehr Menschen, die sich für diese Regeln einsetzen. Wir hätten dann vermutlich auch eine Lobby, die sich für uns einsetzt, eben weil es nicht nur ein Hobby einiger weniger ist. 

Bei solchen Überlegungen muss man einen Schritt weiter denken. In erster Linie sind es mehr Menschen, die "MEIN" Gewässer beangeln. Das ist - und da verstehe ich jeden - fürn Podex. ABER wenn wir auch ausreichend mehr Angler hätte, es ein Kulturgut wie in den Niederlanden wäre, dann hätten so dämliche Regeln wie Catch & Release keine chance. Der Bestand könnte dadurch besser gedeihen. Und wenn es dann noch solche Regelungen wie in den Niederlanden gibt, wo JEDER für einen Beitrag, überall angeln kann... dann kann man auch auf andere Gewässer ausweichen. Durch diese Freiheit, auf alle Gewässer ausweichen zu können, würden einige Gewässer entlastet werden und die Angler sich auf mehrere Gewässer aufteilen. Natürlich gibt es auch hier Gewässer die darunter leiden würden, der Großteil würde aber davon profitieren. Hätten wir also die selben Voraussetzungen wie in den Niederlanden, dann hätten wir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein angenehmeres Hobby mit mehr Möglichkeiten und vermutlich auch besseren Beständen.




Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet, das sich, vornehmlich an den Wochenenden und in der Urlaubszeit die Mehr Angler alle an den eh schon begrenzten und überlaufenen Gewässer tummeln.
> Noch mehr Fisch wird entnommen, noch mehr Lärm verursacht, entlang der Ufer wird alles platt getrampelt und noch mehr Müll wird hinterlassen.
> Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich bekomme es hier Jahr für Jahr hautnah mit wenn die Urlauber einfallen.


Du darfst aber von einem Urlaubsgebiet nicht auf das gesamte Land schließen. Wenn man an einem Gewässer mit hohen Tourismus angelt und dann auch noch Urlauber, die vermutlich nur in dieser Zeit angeln dort angeln, dann ist es eine logische Konsequenz das es das Gewässer belasten kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Und dieses deutsche Recht, das sich auf das Grundgesetz stützt, kann auch Jan Korte und seine Partei nicht ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Das ist einfach zu ändern, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht.,

Wir sind nämlich in einer Demokratie, dazu gehört, Gesetze ändern zu können.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

ob wir mehr Angler brauchen oder nicht ist nicht der Punkt. Wir werden nicht mehr bekommen. Es stagniert doch schon seit Jahren die Zahl der Angler. Wir haben im Verein noch in etwa die gleiche Mitgliederzahl wie 2005. Da tut sich mit Zuwächsen nicht viel. 
Sicher machen jedes Jahr tausende neue Angler den Fischereischein, aber wieviel davon sind da nach 2-3 Jahren noch wirklich aktiv. Gerade der Hype mit der Spinnfischerei suggeriert den Neulingen das total einfache Angeln. Aber auch hier ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und das Heer der Enttäuschten dürfte doch groß sein. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob wir mehr Angler brauchen oder nicht ist nicht der Punkt. Wir werden nicht mehr bekommen. Es stagniert doch schon seit Jahren die Zahl der Angler. Wir haben im Verein noch in etwa die gleiche Mitgliederzahl wie 2005. Da tut sich mit Zuwächsen nicht viel.
> Sicher machen jedes Jahr tausende neue Angler den Fischereischein, aber wieviel davon sind da nach 2-3 Jahren noch wirklich aktiv. Gerade der Hype mit der Spinnfischerei suggeriert den Neulingen das total einfache Angeln. Aber auch hier ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und das Heer der Enttäuschten dürfte doch groß sein.
> ...



Wenn man die Aufnahmegebühren so betrachtet ist das ja auch kein Wunder. Die würden aber wegfallen, oder wären nur noch vernachlässigbar, weil der Gegenwert, also die Gewässer, nicht mehr privat wären.

Aber da unsere Parteien ja nicht wirklich für die Interessen der Angler stark machen, wäre die Gründung einer Partei sinnvoll.

Angler für Deutschland ist aber leider belegt.

......mal überlegen.......


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob wir mehr Angler brauchen oder nicht ist nicht der Punkt. Wir werden nicht mehr bekommen. Es stagniert doch schon seit Jahren die Zahl der Angler. Wir haben im Verein noch in etwa die gleiche Mitgliederzahl wie 2005. Da tut sich mit Zuwächsen nicht viel.
> Sicher machen jedes Jahr tausende neue Angler den Fischereischein, aber wieviel davon sind da nach 2-3 Jahren noch wirklich aktiv. Gerade der Hype mit der Spinnfischerei suggeriert den Neulingen das total einfache Angeln. Aber auch hier ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und das Heer der Enttäuschten dürfte doch groß sein.
> ...



Eine ganze Menge. Nur nicht oder weniger in Deutschland.
Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich...andere Seite Polen und Tschechien...nach oben Dänemark..Österreich Schweiz..keine Ahnung.
Klar brauch man für die Länder kein Fischereischein. Aber bis man wach wird angelt man halt in De.


Das nächste grössere Problem: 
Kein Bock auf deutsche Vereinsmeierei.

Zum Beispiel kann man in NRW gut ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft sehr günstig und gut Angeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach zu ändern, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht.,
> 
> Wir sind nämlich in einer Demokratie, dazu gehört, Gesetze ändern zu können.



Das Grundgesetz ändern kann keine Demokratie, solange es die Gewaltenteilung gibt; diese Dreisäuligkeit schützt uns vor der einen Partei oder der anderen und auch vor dem unorganisierten Angelvolk, sollte es aufbegehren 

Aber das Vereinsrecht zu ändern, das wäre doch mal wirklich interessant, was dann der Kleinhasenohr e.V. und der Modellprobellerverein e.V., besonders aber, was dann die vielen zufriedenen organisierten Angler sagen werden ... 
noch mehr konkret angedacht:
Angelvereine verbieten, da hättest du deine Freunde von PETRA sogar als Mitstreiter auf deiner Seite ...

interessant .. könnte Spaß machen


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



> dann hätten so dämliche Regeln wie Catch & Release keine chance.



So eine Aussage, von jemand der bevorzugt in NL angelt, verwirrt mich schon etwas.



> Das ist einfach zu ändern, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht.,



Der Gedanke Fischereirechte zu enteignen und zu verstaatlichen wird bei den meisten Politikern auch sicher wenig Zuspruch finden. Und für ne Grundgesetzänderung bräuchte man 2/3 in BT und BR.  Wobei natürlich Art 1 u. 20 ausgenommen sind.



> Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich...andere Seite Polen und Tschechien...nach oben Dänemark..Österreich Schweiz..keine Ahnung.
> Klar brauch man für die Länder kein Fischereischein.



Mag dort zwar anders heißen, aber ohne die notwendigen Papiere dürfte man auch dort schlechte Karten bei einer Kontrolle haben.

Aber jeder darf natürlich seine Utopien haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine ganze Menge. Nur nicht oder weniger in Deutschland.
> Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich...andere Seite Polen und Tschechien...nach oben Dänemark..Österreich Schweiz..keine Ahnung.
> Klar brauch man für die Länder kein Fischereischein. Aber bis man wach wird angelt man halt in De.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

das sind nicht unbedingt Alternativen. Ich habe bestimmt, im Laufe meines Lebens, in einem Dutzend Länder in Europa gefischt. Nur auf Salmoniden war ich da unterwegs, weil alle anderen Süßwasserfische fange ich in meiner mittelfränkischen Heimat zur Genüge. Ich bin mit den fischereilichen Möglichkeiten hier sehr zufrieden. Mir würde es nicht in den Sinn kommen, z.B. wegen der Spinnfischerei auf Hecht irgendwo anders hinzufahren. Hat nichts mit Vereinsmeierei zu tun, aber die Angelei, die ich hier durch Verein und Verband habe ist durchwegs als gut zu bezeichnen.
Du führst Frankreich an, dort hatte ich die schlechteste Forellenfischerei (in wunderschönen Gewässern) in fünfundfünfzig Jahren. Die Schweiz ist auch nicht gerade überwältigend, Österreich sehr teuer.
Wie gesagt, ausser für Salmoniden brauche ich nicht woanders hin zu fahren, weder In- noch Ausland#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



> Wie gesagt, ausser für Salmoniden brauche ich nicht woanders hin zu fahren, weder In- noch Ausland



Wenn Dir der Sinn nicht nach Musky, Nilbarsch, Barramundi, Peacock Bass etc. steht, magst Du wohl recht haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Grundgesetz ändern kann keine Demokratie,



2/3 Mehrheit ist verfassungsändernd, ausser für  Art. 1, Art. 20 Art. 79


----------



## geomas (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

„Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?”.

So pauschal gefragt: nö, glaub nicht. 

Vielleicht wären mehr angelpolitisch aktive Angler und/oder mehr kaufkräftige Angler wünschenswert - je nach persönlicher Perspektive.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Österreich
> Klar brauch man für die Länder kein Fischereischein.



Nur als EIN Beispiel, Österreich herausgenommen:
*Wer ist berechtigt in Österreich zu fischen?*

Soweit  nicht anderes bestimmt, dürfen ausschließlich Fischereiberechtigte  beziehungsweise Fischereiausübungsberechtigte, die im Besitz einer  gültigen Fischerkarte sind, fischen. [Siehe dazu die jeweiligen Landefischereigesetze]

Für die erstmalige Ausstellung einer (Jahres)Fischerkarte ist - mit  Ausnahme des Burgenlandes - ein Nachweis über Kenntnisse zur Fischerei  zu erbringen. In Wien, Niederösterreich, Oberösterreich, Salzburg,  Vorarlberg und Steiermark wird eine Eignungsprüfung vorausgesetzt. In  Tirol und Kärnten erhalten die Anwärterinnen und Anwärter einer  Fischerkarte eine Unterweisung.


Es tut einer Diskussion nicht gut, ist sogar kontraproduktiv,  wenn immer und immer wieder pauschal dieselben Pauschalisierungen oder Undifferenzierungen oder Falschdarstellungen gebracht werden.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Für die Schweiz ist auch ein SaNa erforderlich.



> 2/3 Mehrheit ist verfassungsändernd..



Aber nur wenn es nicht Art.1 oder 20 sowie die Menschenrechte betrifft.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2/3 Mehrheit ist verfassungsändernd..



Mit Einschränkung JA, aber
mein Posting, sogar der Satz, den du verkürzt, geht aber weiter und hat eben weiterreichende Bedeutung.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Na ja,

Enteigung oder Sozialsierung ginge ja nach Art14 oder 15 heute schon.

Aber ob das dann wirklich verhälnismäßig wäre?


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur als EIN Beispiel, Österreich herausgenommen:
> *Wer ist berechtigt in Österreich zu fischen?*
> 
> Soweit  nicht anderes bestimmt, dürfen ausschließlich Fischereiberechtigte  beziehungsweise Fischereiausübungsberechtigte, die im Besitz einer  gültigen Fischerkarte sind, fischen. [Siehe dazu die jeweiligen Landefischereigesetze]
> ...



Das Problem liegt eher an den Leuten die nicht korrekt zitieren können.

Hinter Schweiz...Österreich stand: KEINE AHNUNG..bezogen auf den dann folgenden Text bezüglich Fischereischein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich...andere Seite Polen und Tschechien...nach oben Dänemark..Österreich Schweiz..keine Ahnung.
> Klar brauch man für die Länder kein Fischereischein.



Erklär es bitte.
Denn so wie geschrieben, verstehe ich, dass man in  den Ländern keinen Fischereischein brauchst. So steht das da.


----------



## rippi (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ja zu mehr Anglern.
 Nein zu mehr Anglern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Erklär es bitte.
> Denn so wie geschrieben, verstehe ich, dass man in  den Ländern keinen Fischereischein brauchst. So steht das da.



Tony reg dich nicht auf. 
Wie so oft ist es der Realität schnurzegal was in Foren steht.

Aber ich würde dennoch Schwerter zu Rutenständern schmieden und würde das bedingungslose Anglereinkommen begrüßen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2/3 Mehrheit ist verfassungsändernd, ausser für  Art. 1, Art. 20 Art. 79



Soviel zur Theorie. Realität ist, dass der Tierschutz nach massivem Druck aus der Bevölkerung Einzug ins Grundgesetz gefunden hat. Und das nicht zu Zeiten Adenauers, sondern 2002: https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2013/47447610_kw49_grundgesetz_20a/213840

Für eine Wiederherauslösung fändest du in der aktuellen deutschen Gesellschaft keine 30%


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine ganze Menge. Nur nicht oder weniger in Deutschland.
> Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich...andere Seite Polen und Tschechien...nach oben Dänemark..Österreich Schweiz..keine Ahnung.



Wie Toni schreibt, ist für Österreich größtenteils ein "Nachweis über Kenntnisse zur Fischerei zu erbringen". Was ist das im Prinzip anderes als ein Fischereischein? Guckst du hier:
http://www.fischerei-verband.at/fischerei/voraussetzungen.html

Und in der Schweiz nennt sich das Ganze SaNa-Ausweis (O-Ton: "für Langzeitpatente obligatorischer Sachkunde-Nachweis-Fischerei" |supergri):
http://www.anglerausbildung.ch/sana-ausweis/

Von wegen und kein Fischereischein nötig. Gerade der Schweizer Schein wird nicht hinterhergeworfen. Das ist nahe an der bayerischen Prozedur.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Offenbar verstehen einige mein Geschreibsel nicht..
Zitat:"Österreich Schweiz..keine Ahnung."

Wofür könnte das keine Ahnung stehen?
Für Luxemburg?

Egal.....kann nicht von jedem verlangen meine Gehirnakrobatik zu verstehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

in Ungarn benötigt man eine Horgaszvizsga, der ein Test zu Grunde liegt.

Für viele Gewässer ist eine Verbandszugehörigkeit (Mohosz) erforderlich und die Donau ist unter zig Verbänden aufgeteilt, die jeweils ihre eigenen Jahreskarten vertreibt.

Auch Ungarn wäre kein Beispiel für eine lachsere Handhabung.


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

ich brauche nicht mehr angler. mir reichen schon die täglichen 5-7 zweier-dreiertrupps die als 10. bis 12. die buhne abspinnen.

1 woche nach der schonzeit ist es so wie in den restlichen 51 wochen.

glückauf allen, denen bessere gewässer zur verfügung stehen, kein neid - aber bitte nicht mitreden über verhältnisse wie an meinem rhein.
und den blauaugen mit dem blick auf das ach so bessere ausland:
in portugal, kenntnis algarve, ist angeln z.b. reglementiert auf feiertage (meist nix) oder alternierende tageszahlen (gerade/ungerade) und als besonderer kick, der vorgeschriebene mindestabstand vom anglerkollegen von 10 metern.

abgesehen von all dem, an der schlechtredenden propaganda würde das nix ändern - die doofis von fr. doktor täts freuen (mehr käsch in de täsch)  - angeln ist und wird bei uns dank "kulturlandschaft" und gewässermangel immer ein minderheitsproblem sein.

meine meinung.
aber wenn die unnütze prüfung wegfiele und wir so den offenen zugang zum angeln für jedermannjederfrau hätten, das fänd ich erstens richtig! und zweitens nicht besorgniserregend: 
man muss ein harter rheinhund sein, um nach 15 frustigen jahrensich immer noch dem rheinlotto auszusetzen.

mag kollegen an ihren (warmduscher?:m) teichen und seen völlig daneben erscheinen. ok.
aber null ahnung vom rhein.


und nur noch mal zur erinnerung:
*ich* brauch nicht mehr angler.
aber ich steh fürs jedermanns/frau/recht jederzeit und überall. (nennt mich ruhig utopist...)


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Es geht aber hier um eine sozialistisches Gesellschaftsmodell beruhend in der Diskussion auf  den Gedanken der Enteignung von Privateigentum ...
und da darf eben der Teil der Dreifaltigkeit als Säule unserer Demokratie nicht von der Utopi der Einfaltigkeit ausgeblendet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



> Es geht aber hier um eine sozialistisches Gesellschaftsmodell beruhend in der Diskussion auf den Gedanken der Enteignung von Privateigentum ...


Es geht um die Frage, ob mehr Angler mehr Druck bringen in die Angelpolitik..
NICHT um allgemeinpolitisches..


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es geht aber hier um eine sozialistisches Gesellschaftsmodell beruhend in der Diskussion auf  den Gedanken der Enteignung von Privateigentum ...
> und da darf eben der Teil der Dreifaltigkeit als Säule unserer Demokratie nicht von der Utopi der Einfaltigkeit ausgeblendet werden.



häh?
sorry, wovon babbelst du?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

lass gut sein Herbert - weiteres Offtopic wird verschoben und gepunktet, bin da..


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Jose,
was die Prüfung angeht, bin ich deiner Meinung, die ist nicht nötig;

aber wenn nun jeder, gemeint damit unreglementierte Menge, an Isar, Amper .... unvorstellbarer Horror


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es geht aber hier um eine sozialistisches Gesellschaftsmodell beruhend in der Diskussion auf  den Gedanken der Enteignung von Privateigentum ...
> und da darf eben der Teil der Dreifaltigkeit als Säule unserer Demokratie nicht von der Utopi der Einfaltigkeit ausgeblendet werden.



Jetzt bringst du uns auch noch den Glauben mit ins Spiel, aber Petrus war ja auch ein Fischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Und ab hier wieder zum Thema an sich, hier bitte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachfolgend ein Artikel unseres Autors kati48268
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------​
> Redaktionell
> ...


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

smile: auf jeden fall brauchen wir viel mehr angelnde frauen und noch viel viel mehr angelnde kiddies. da kriegt man auch die grünen ans kriechen :m :m :m


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Jose schrieb:


> smile: auf jeden fall brauchen wir viel mehr angelnde frauen ...



Da stimme ich dir voll zu...Die Zahl von angelnden Männern würde sich sofort verdoppeln :m:m:m...

#h...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Meiner Meinung nach muss man auch mal mit einigen Mythen aufräumen. "Ganz viele Angler finden Angeln in den Niederlanden und Frankreich toll" ist sicher eine richtige Aussage, trotzdem betrifft das vielleicht insgesamt 20% der aktiven Angler, weil der Rest nicht ans Wasser geht um Fotos zu schießen, sondern Fische zur Verwertung angeln will. Und genau das ist das Problem beim Slogan "Wir brauchen mehr Angler". 

Mein Traum wäre es, mit 3-4 Kumpels zwei Weiher von 5-6 ha zu pachten. In einen kämen Karpfen, Graser und ein paar Waller rein, in den anderen Rotauge, Schleie, Karausche und Hecht. Und dann sich die Fische entwickeln lassen und mit Verstand Fische entnehmen. Kann man hier in Franken vergessen, selbst wenn man 2000 Tacken pro Jahr auf den Tisch legen würde. Alles in der Hand von Vereinen und von zig Anglern belagert. So sieht die Realität aus. Und deshalb haben 90% der Vereine Aufnahmestopp.

Mein Verein sucht derzeit einen Weiher von 1-2 ha zum kaufen. Also im Prinzip eine Pfütze. Und wir würden einen guten Preis zahlen. Nix im Angebot im Umkreis von 50km. Wo sollen da die Angler hin?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Frage, ob mehr Angler mehr Druck bringen in die Angelpolitik..
> NICHT um allgemeinpolitisches..



Wenn Druck gewollt ist, genügen auch die bisherigen Angler.
Mehr Angler erzeugen nicht zwangsläufig mehr Druck.
Dazu muß erstmal der Wille da sein..wenn du ihn in Deutschland mal als "gesammelte Werke" sehen solltest, sag bitte Bescheid.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachfolgend ein Artikel unseres Autors kati48268
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> ...




Sicher keine Nachteile, wenns ums Finanzielle wie Pachten usw geht. Mag auch sein, dass man so mehr Einfluss erhält usw.

Ich persönlich finde jedoch, dass bei uns eigentlich schon mehr Angler sitzen als eigentlich vertretbar wäre...zumindest an einigen Gewässern. 

Wenn ich mir täglich mit 50 anderen Anglern einen kleinen 20ha See teilen muss und dann nur noch einen hart erkämpften Schniepelhecht pro Monat fange, dann brauche ich bzw. würde ich auch gar nicht mehr angeln gehen. Angeln gehe ich überwiegend, um was zu fangen...will ich nur die Natur genießen und der Fisch ist mir egal, dann mache ich besser andere Dinge...

Habe an sich kein Problem das Gewässer und Fische zu teilen, aber irgendwo ist eben auch eine Grenze. Mag für den ein oder anderen egoistisch sein, stört mich aber nicht


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Kämpfe um wenige Gewässer wird es geben..
Pachtverträge werden umkämpft und teuer werden.
Der Verein mit den meisten Mitgliedern hat da die besten Karten
..
USW...


----------



## Danielsu83 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

 ich streue mal meine Ansichten als Geschäftsführer in einem Angelverein mit bei, die sich zum Teil von meiner Persönlichen Meinung unterscheidet. 

 Sowohl ich als Privatperson als auch als Vorstandsmitglied fände mehr Angler gut. 

 Die Fixkosten würden sich ja erstmal nicht ändern, wobei natürlich der Teil den Jeder Angler rechnerisch zahlen müsste sinken würde. In der Praxis würde Angeln aber teurer werden da :

 Viele Vereine auch über den Mitgliedsbeitrag, Aufnahmegebühr und Tageskartenpreise den Angeldruck und die Auswahl der Mitglieder steuern.  Sprich Tageskarten würden teurer werden durch die höhere Nachfrage und Aufnahmegebühren und Vereinsbeiträge würden steigen. Aufnahmegebühren vermutlich auf breiter Front Vereinsbeiträge nicht überall da es einige Vereine gibt die so gut dastehen das eine Erhöhung der Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht durchsetzbar oder moralisch Problematisch wäre.  Wir würden den sehr günstigen Beitrag sicherlich nicht erhöhen, aus Fairness den Mitgliedern gegenüber die den Verein in die komfortable Lage gebracht haben, in der wir jetzt sind. Die Erhöhung der Aufnahmegebühr würde vermutlich kommen da wir mit der letzten gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Tagesscheine würden sicherlich teurer werden um den Angeldruck zusteuern. 

 Den Angelläden würde ich es defenitiv gönnen das sie mehr Kunden bekommen, und die würde es sicherlich geben. 

 Mehr Innovationen würde es sicherlich nicht geben. Warum auch ? Die paar mehr Angler in Deutschland machen den Kohl in China auch nicht fetter. 

 Bei den anderen Punkten bin ich übrigens wieder ganz bei Kathi. 

 Bezüglich des Wegsterbens der Vereine ist glaube ich kein Problem der Anzahl an Anglern sondern das viele Vorstände sehr festgefahren sind. 

 Unser alter Vorstand hat z.B. viele Jahre eine wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet, hat aber am Ende auch die Größe gehabt zuerkennen das er sich festgefahren hat und das der Verein frisches Blut braucht. Und seitdem wir jedes Jahr ein Thema anpacken und von Grund auf neu denken, wachsen wir wieder sehr flott, und fangen so das Altersproblem auf. 

 Ein anderes Problem was viele Vereine haben, dazu gehören wir auch, ist das zu wenig Leute sich aktiv einbringen, die Anzahl derer die bei uns Mitarbeiten wächst zwar auch, aber nicht so stark wie wir das benötigen würden. Falls hier jemand eine gute Idee hat wie man Leute zum mitmachen bekommt bin ich für Vorschläge dankbar. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



phirania schrieb:


> Kämpfe um wenige Gewässer wird es geben..
> Pachtverträge werden umkämpft und teuer werden.
> Der Verein mit den meisten Mitgliedern hat da die besten Karten



Es geht nicht um die Anzahl der Mitglieder, sondern um die finanzielle Stärke. Ich kenne Beispiele, wo für den Kauf einer Fließgewässerstrecke ein siebenstelliger Betrag von einer Einzelperson geboten wurde. Und ich kenne einen Verein, dessen 50 Mitglieder pro Jahr 70.000 € für Pacht ausgeben (und trotzdem keine neuen Mitglieder aufnehmen).


----------



## thanatos (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

noch mehr Angler = noch mehr Intoleranz ,Futterneid ,Überheblichkeit gegenüber anderen . nee auf Keinen Fall - erst mal sollten wir untereinander 
 die Meinung unserer " Mitangler " akzeptieren statt uns gegenseitig in die Pfanne zu hauen . #6
 Das ewige wie toll und tolerant man doch im Ausland unserem Hobby gegenübersteht - ne was bei uns erlaubt ist ,ist da verboten  nicht aus irgendwelchen Tierrechtlermacken sondern aus rein kommerziellen Gründen 
 wenn ich jetzt noch weiter aushole - besser nicht sonst steht morgen der Staatsschutz vor meiner Tür - Politik ist ja hier eh nicht erwünscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Politik ist ja hier eh nicht erwünscht


#6#6#6



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich streue mal meine Ansichten als Geschäftsführer in einem Angelverein mit bei, die sich zum Teil von meiner Persönlichen Meinung unterscheidet.


Differenziert und überlegt, man sieht den Mann aus der Vereinspraxis, der mehr als nur "weiter wie bisher, war schon immer so" kennt.

Bim beeindruckt.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich streue mal meine Ansichten als Geschäftsführer in einem Angelverein mit bei, die sich zum Teil von meiner Persönlichen Meinung unterscheidet.
> 
> ...



Die Preise würden auch bei weniger Anglern oder auch bei einer Stagnation steigen. 
Die Fixkosten bleiben, steigen eher von Jahr zu Jahr bzw. min. bei der nächsten Pachtverlängerung.
Man kann es drehen wie man möchte.

Nochmal etwas zum Kampf der Vereine um Gewässer.
Schaut mal in eure Verträge mit den LF- Verbänden.
Nicht selten ist dort Konkurrenz untereinander um Gewässer nicht gestattet.  
Auch suchen einige Vereine bereits Partner um Gewässer zu bewirtschaften.

Viele genannten Probleme sind regional bedingt.

Und Fakt ist doch auch, dass die Politik aktuell dabei ist uns auszusperren.
Und der Witz daran ist, wir lassen es uns "gefallen". 
Also so schlecht kann es um den Platz an den Gewässern nich bestellt sein.  


Auch der Jäger Vergleich (von anderen Usern) ist unangebracht.
Jäger töten. Angler müssen dies nicht.
Jäger sind in der Anzahl weniger haben aber auf Grund ihrer Mitglieder mehr Lobby im Hintergrund. Mehr "Klasse" statt Masse.
Welchen Einfluss diese haben ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Die Kostenstruktur liegt ja in D nicht an Gewässern oder Anglerzahl, sondern an Vereinsmeierei und Bürokratie.

Siehe mein Beispiel Rhein, das auf der F- Seite deutlich günstiger und unbürokratischer ist als bei uns (gleicher Fluss, wohlgemerkt)

Das ist also weder ein Argument für oder gegen mehr Angler ..


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Kostenstruktur liegt ja in D nicht an Gewässern oder Anglerzahl, sondern an Vereinsmeierei und Bürokratie.
> 
> Siehe mein Beispiel Rhein, das auf der F- Seite deutlich günstiger und unbürokratischer ist als bei uns (gleicher Fluss, wohlgemerkt)
> 
> ...




Nicht nur.
Alle wollen halt Geld verdienen. 
Auch der Bund mit seinen Bundeswasserstrassen.
Land, Stadt etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Siehe Niederlande, sieh Frankreich etc.:
Das Geldproblem liegt doch nicht an der Anglerzahl, sondern an Gesetzen und Bürokratie bei uns.

Da ist Angeln landesweit anerkannt, beliebt, wird gefördert statt bekämpft etc. - und es ist preiswert(er), was die Angelerlaubnis angeht.

Siehe gleiche Flüsse, andere Preise und Bedingungen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch der Jäger Vergleich (von anderen Usern) ist unangebracht.
> Jäger töten. Angler müssen dies nicht.



Die durchschnittliche Entnahmemenge pro Jahr und Angler liegt in Franken wohl so bei ca. 10kg Fisch pro Jahr. Ich nehme mal an, das dürfte in anderen Regionen ähnlich aussehen. Viele Angler gehen halt doch ans Wasser, um Fisch zu entnehmen.

Ich behaupte folgendes: Würde man in Deutschland flächendeckend die in den Niederlanden geltenden Regelungen (platt gesagt: Angeln ja, Entnehmen nein) einführen, würden 2/3 der Mitglieder aus den Vereinen austreten. Zu mehr Anglern in Deutschland würde dieser Ansatz also eher nicht führen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Man kann das ja durchaus mit z. B. mehr Angelanlagen verbinden (viele Vereinsteiche sind ja eh nix anderes als Forellen- oder Satzerpuffs)....

Nicht immer so kurzsichtig/einseitig und nicht immer nur vom Status Quo ausgehen, sondern etwas weiter denken....

Zudem ist in Niederlanden Entnahme erlaubt, nur nicht in der Masse wie bei uns und es ist nicht der eigentliche Zweck des Angelns..

Für die, die mehr entnehmen wollen, haben die aber auch ihre Lösungen, und auch da, je nach Art, zurücksetzen oder entnehmen, ganz nach Wunsch, ein recht bekanntes Beispiel:
https://www.wild.nl/

Dafür sparen sie Menge Besatzkohle an den Flüssen und Seen..

NICHT eine hohe Zahl der Angler ist das Problem, es bleiben deutsche Gesetze und Vereinsmeierei...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die durchschnittliche Entnahmemenge pro Jahr und Angler liegt in Franken wohl so bei ca. 10kg Fisch pro Jahr. Ich nehme mal an, das dürfte in anderen Regionen ähnlich aussehen. Viele Angler gehen halt doch ans Wasser, um Fisch zu entnehmen.
> 
> Ich behaupte folgendes: Würde man in Deutschland flächendeckend die in den Niederlanden geltenden Regelungen (platt gesagt: Angeln ja, Entnehmen nein) einführen, würden 2/3 der Mitglieder aus den Vereinen austreten. Zu mehr Anglern in Deutschland würde dieser Ansatz also eher nicht führen.



Ich kann nichts zur Entnahme sagen. Nur, nicht jede Fangstatistik ist korrekt. Da wird viel eingetragen wo nichts gefangen wurde um nicht als Depp dazu stehen. Oder so mancher ist auch zu faul.

Was den Austritt betrifft...
Würde ich nicht drauf Wetten.

Davon ab ist Entnahme auch in den Niederlanden erlaubt.
Nur an manchen Vereinsseen verboten.
(Und die sind am Wochenende meisten gut besucht....von Deutschen.)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Niederlande, sieh Frankreich etc.:
> Das Geldproblem liegt doch nicht an der Anglerzahl, sondern an Gesetzen und Bürokratie bei uns.



Du vergisst hier einen ganz wichtigen Unterschied: In Deutschland sind sehr viele Gewässer in privater Hand und werden meistbietend verpachtet. Das gilt selbst für den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal, für das fränkische Seenland usw. Regnitz, Schwabach, Zenn, Aisch und wie die ganzen Flüsse hier bei mir in der Gegend heißen: Alle in Privatbesitz.

Ein Verein mit 300 Mitgliedern zahlt hier in Franken um die 40.000 € Pacht pro Jahr. Darauf haben weder Gesetze noch Bürokratie Einfluss.

Sicher gibt es Gewässer, für die andere Eigentumsverhältnisse gelten. Aber auch diese sind oft an Verbände und Vereine verpachtet und auch Kommunen als Verpächter wollen/müssen Einnahmen erzielen.

Und noch mal zurück zum Thema Pacht: Aufgrund der Hegepflicht gibt es in den Pachtverträgen harte Festlegungen bzgl. Mindestbesatz zum Ausgleich von Entnahmen usw. Das kostet Geld. Mein Verein hat dieses Jahr allein zum Besatz von Barben und Nasen einen knappen Tausender auf den Tisch gelegt.

Ich kenne die Ausgabenstruktur einiger Vereine hier in der Gegend und schätze, dass ein Verein mit 200 Mitgliedern so um die 50.000 € Ausgaben pro Jahr hat. Da kann der Staat gar nix dran ändern. Die meisten Vereine sind ja schon als gemeinnützig anerkannt und damit steuerlich vorteilhaft behandelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ich vergesse das nicht, sondern ich sage es immer wieder und wieder und wieder:
Es liegt nicht an der Anglerzahl oder den Gewässern, es liegt an den bescheuerten und anglerfeindlichen bürokrateutonischen Gesetzen und der Vereinsmeierei..

Und da könnten mehr Angler evtl. helfen, etwas in Bewegung zu setzen ...

Ob und in welche Richtung letztendlich, da wäre ich bei unserer ökowahnen Verbotsrepublik aber auch eher skeptisch..

Je mehr Angler es aber wären, desto schwieriger wäre es, deren Interessen einfach unter zu buttern, zu ignorieren oder gar aktiv gegen sie zu arbeiten.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

@Sharpo
Aus diversen Erfahrungswerten kann man schon so halbwegs ablesen, dass in Deutschland durchaus entnommen wird:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332352

Ob es jetzt 10 Kilo sind oder 3 Kilo oder 20 Kilo sei mal dahingestellt.

Bei gleichbleibender Anzahl der Gewässer und mehr Anglern wäre eine Möglichkeit die hier jetzt schon mehrfach angedacht wurde durch striktere Entnahmeregeln die Gewässer für mehr Angler "attraktiv" zu halten. 

Naturliebhaber meint das scheitert daran, dass striktere Entnahmeregeln auf keine breite Akzeptanz stoßen würden. 

Beide Standpunkte kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Naturliebhaber meint das scheitert daran, dass striktere Entnahmeregeln auf keine breite Akzeptanz stoßen würden.
> 
> Beide Standpunkte kann ich nachvollziehen.


Daher Mischung von mehr Anlagen zu entnehmen um weniger Druck auf Flüsse und Seen zu haben -* die meisten Vereinsteiche bei uns sind ja auch nur Forellen- und Satzerpuffs unter dem Deckmantel der Hege/Gemeinnützigkeit:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für die, die mehr entnehmen wollen, haben die aber auch ihre Lösungen, und auch da, je nach Art, zurücksetzen oder entnehmen, ganz nach Wunsch, ein recht bekanntes Beispiel:
> https://www.wild.nl/
> 
> Dafür sparen sie Menge Besatzkohle an den Flüssen und Seen..
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts zur Entnahme sagen. Nur, nicht jede Fangstatistik ist korrekt. Da wird viel eingetragen wo nichts gefangen wurde um nicht als Depp dazu stehen. Oder so mancher ist auch zu faul.



Fangbücher werden hier prinzipiell ohne Namensangabe abgegeben, um genau solche Verfälschungen unattraktiv zu machen. Ich denke, real liegen diese Zahlen sogar höher.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Davon ab ist Entnahme auch in den Niederlanden erlaubt.
> Nur an manchen Vereinsseen verboten.
> (Und die sind am Wochenende meisten gut besucht....von Deutschen.)



Aber wieviel Prozent der deutschen Angler sind das letztendlich?


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du vergisst hier einen ganz wichtigen Unterschied: In Deutschland sind sehr viele Gewässer in privater Hand und werden meistbietend verpachtet. Das gilt selbst für den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal, für das fränkische Seenland usw. Regnitz, Schwabach, Zenn, Aisch und wie die ganzen Flüsse hier bei mir in der Gegend heißen: Alle in Privatbesitz.
> 
> Ein Verein mit 300 Mitgliedern zahlt hier in Franken um die 40.000 € Pacht pro Jahr. Darauf haben weder Gesetze noch Bürokratie Einfluss.
> 
> ...



Dies mag alles so sein. 
Ihr seit aber nicht der Nabel von Deutschland.
Wenn man in der Wüste am einzigen Wasserloch mit 1000 anderen angeln will zahlt man halt seinen Preis.
Den Preis würde man aber auch bei 500 Anglern zahlen oder sogar bei 1 Angler.
Weil der Pächeter genau weiss, Du bist gallig auf dieses Baggerloch weil in 1000km kein weiteres vorhanden ist.
Davon ab sagte ich auch schon...sollten die Vereine im LFV sein, mal Verträge lesen.
Evtl. gibt es Klauseln im Vertrag welche genau solch ein Wettbieten unter Mitgliedern untersagt.


----------



## blablabla (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Mehr Angler in Deutschland sehe ich fast auschliesslich negativ.

 - Klar würden mehr Angler eine "lautere Mehrheit" bedeuten. Aber nicht gemeinsam "klarer" sprechen. Es gibt jetzt schon keine gemeinsame politische Einflussnahme in nennenswerten Umfang. Ich sehe nicht wie das bei mehr Anglern besser werden sollte. 

 - Nachfrage nach Gewässern steigt bei mehr Anglern. Angebot bleibt gleich > steigende Preise

 - Für unsere regelungswütigen Behörden bedeuten mehr Angler automatisch mehr Regeln. Schlecht!

 - Einziger positiver NEBENeffekt in meinen Augen: Mehr Kaufkraft und Stärkung der Angelindustrie. Dadurch auf Umwegen vielleicht mehr Einfluss.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fangbücher werden hier prinzipiell ohne Namensangabe abgegeben, um genau solche Verfälschungen unattraktiv zu machen. Ich denke, real liegen diese Zahlen sogar höher.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber wieviel Prozent der deutschen Angler sind das letztendlich?




Habe diese nicht gezählt. Gefühlt werden es aber immer mehr.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ich denke das ganze hier lässt sich schwer unter einen Konsens bringen. Angler die in Ballungegebieten ihrem Hobby nach gehen, wünschen sich schon jetzt weniger Mitstreiter am Wasser. 

 Wenn man aber in eher strukurärmeren und entsprechend weniger bevölkerten Teilen der Republik schaut, sieht die Sache wohl ganz anders aus. 

 Die Debatte die sich hier entwickelt, erinnert mich momentan bischen an den Miet- und Immobilienmarkt. Da übersteigt die Nachfrage ebenfalls das Angebot. Das führt zu Engpässen und ein entsprechendes Preiskarusell hat sich ausgebildet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies mag alles so sein.
> Ihr seit aber nicht der Nabel von Deutschland.



Mehr Angler "entstehen" potenziell dort, wo viele Leute leben. Mein früherer Verein in der Oberlausitz ist von 200 Mitgliedern auf 35 zusammengebrochen, weil die Bevölkerung schrumpft und altert. Die würden (fast) jedes neue Mitglied mit offenen Armen aufnehmen.
Und damit wären wir bei der Frage nach neuen Anglern maßgeblich wieder im Süden und Westen Deutschlands angekommen, dort wo die Gewässer teuer und rar sind.

Natürlich gibt es Gegenden, in denen die Situation anders gelagert ist. Ich habe z.B. keine Ahnung, wie die Mitgliederentwicklung im Raum Berlin ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Debatte die sich hier entwickelt, erinnert mich momentan bischen an den Miet- und Immobilienmarkt. Da übersteigt die Nachfrage ebenfalls das Angebot. Das führt zu Engpässen und ein entsprechendes Preiskarusell hat sich ausgebildet.



Sehr passender Vergleich. #6


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



blablabla schrieb:


> Mehr Angler in Deutschland sehe ich fast auschliesslich negativ.
> 
> - Klar würden mehr Angler eine "lautere Mehrheit" bedeuten. Aber nicht gemeinsam "klarer" sprechen. Es gibt jetzt schon keine gemeinsame politische Einflussnahme in nennenswerten Umfang. Ich sehe nicht wie das bei mehr Anglern besser werden sollte.
> 
> ...



Derzeit sinkt das Angebot an Gewässern bzw. Angelerlaubnissen. Natura 2000, FFH Gebiete etc.
Wasserkraftwerke stoppen den Fluss erheblich.
Stauseen sind teilweise massiv verkrautet und es wird nichts dagegen getan.Ebenso Vereinstümpel.
NABU kauft Gewässer auf. 
Gewässer werden angelegt, Angler ausgesperrt da sonst Wochenendtouristen+ Highsociety Anwohner gestört werden könnten.
usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



> Da übersteigt die Nachfrage ebenfalls das Angebot. Das führt zu Engpässen und ein entsprechendes Preiskarusell hat sich ausgebildet.



Bei den zwar schrumpfenden, aber noch existierenden Gewässerpools in ehemaligen DAV-Verbänden zahlste in Ballungsgebiet wie aufm Land das Gleiche..

Ich denke, es ist oft eher ne Frage des Nicht-Wollens der Bewirtschafter/Vereine (kooperieren und zusammen arbeiten), als des Nichtkönnens.

Und in vielen Nachbarländern wie bei den Pools bei uns sieht man ja in der Praxis, dass der Unterschied Ballungsraum/ländlicher Raum kein Problem ist und es gleich viel kostet..


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei den zwar schrumpfenden, aber noch existierenden Gewässerpools in ehemaligen DAV-Verbänden zahlste in Ballungsgebiet wie aufm Land das Gleiche..
> 
> Ich denke, es ist oft eher ne Frage des Nicht-Wollens der Bewirtschafter/Vereine (kooperieren und zusammen arbeiten), als des Nichtkönnens.
> 
> Und in vielen Nachbarländern wie bei den Pools bei uns sieht man ja in der Praxis, dass der Unterschied Ballungsraum/ländlicher Raum kein Problem ist und es gleich viel kostet..



In manchen gegenden mögen mehr Angler beim IST- Zustand wahrlich ein Problem sein.
Die haben aber in Zukunft dennoch mit steigenden Preisen zu kämpfen.
Die pro Kopf Belastung wird steigen. 
Egal ob mit oder weniger Angler.

Ein Baggerloch in der Wüste ist ein Baggerloch in der Wüste und bleibt es auch.

ich bleibe aber dabei: 
Mehr Angler, mehr Verständnis, mehr Lobby, weniger Einschränkungen

Im Grunde ist der Zusammenhang sogar logisch.


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Bevor wir uns mehr Angler wünschen,sollten wir erstmal die Nabu fragen ob sie sich es leisten können für die neuen Angler noch mehr Nabu Naturpark Ranger einzustellen,Plus Fahrzeuge und co. damit die ihren Job auch Regelkonform ausführen können.

Nicht das die dann nicht mehr nachkommen........   


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Egal ob mit oder weniger Angler.


Aber darum gehts hier ja ;-))

Und meine Behauptung ist, dass mehr Angler eigentlich nicht zu höheren Preisen führen müssten. 

Es auf Grund Gesetze und Vereinsmeierei in D aber gut möglich wäre, dass das passiert.

Es könnte auch passieren, dass es da dann bei mehr Anglern auch unterschiedliche Modelle gibt im Wettbewerb:
Vereine, die alleine beleiben wollen und sich abschotten, nachm Motto mein Gewässer, mein Fische..

Andere, die sich zusammen schliessen, evtl., auch mit Profis kooperieren, für größere Flächen und mehr Einfluss..

Würd ich gut finden, da Wettbewerb das Geschäft belebt und so jeder nach seiner Fasson selig werden könnte (theoretisches Konstrukt, da wieder Gesetze und bürokratetutonische Vereinsmeierei entgegenstehen, ich weiss)....


----------



## fishhawk (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Hallo,

in Bayern ist die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine pro Gewässer durch die Fischereibehörden gedeckelt.  Da könnte sich  zwar die Anzahl der Angler erhöhen, aber dann müsste man trotzdem noch festlegen wer wo und wie oft fischen darf.

Ich hab bis Anfang des Jahrtausends im unterfränkischen Main gefischt. Zu der Zeit konnte man auch im Herbst noch problemlos nen Erlaubnisschein bekommen. Dann setzte eine rasante Nachfrage durch Spätsaussiedler ein, und die Erlaubnisscheine waren  bereits im Juni/Juli ausverkauft.

Wer keinen Jahresschein hatte, schaute also in der zweiten Jahreshälfte in die Röhre. 

Mehr Angler pro Hektar Gewässerfläche sehe ich jetzt nicht für jedes Gewässer als erstrebenswert an.

Mehr Einfluss der Anglerschaft auf politische Entscheidungen natürlich schon. Aber das hängt m.E. nicht allein von der Masse ab.


----------



## Danielsu83 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Preise würden auch bei weniger Anglern oder auch bei einer Stagnation steigen.
> Die Fixkosten bleiben, steigen eher von Jahr zu Jahr bzw. min. bei der nächsten Pachtverlängerung.
> Man kann es drehen wie man möchte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sharpo,

wir als Verein sitzen ja durchaus im Ballungsgebiet mit vielen Anglern die auf ein überschaubares Gewässerangebot zugreifen wollen. Das sich bei uns durch die vom Flughafen ausgehende PFT Belastung die Anzahl der Gewässer die man vernüftig beangeln kann nochmal weiter reduziert hat dürfte auch nicht gerade zu einer Verschärfung der Situation beigetragen haben, aber ...

Eine merkliche Steigerung der Fixkosten findet bei unserem einen Pachtgewässer nicht statt. Bzw. ist zwar durch den Pachtvertrag gegeben findet aber nur im akademischen Bereich statt wir reden über Cent pro Jahr und Angler. 

Und selbst dagegen hilft es einfach Gewässer zu kaufen, wir haben trotz der angespannten Situation letztes Jahr feststellen können das wir auch hier einen Käufermarkt haben. Sprich auch für dieses Gewässer fallen zumindest für unsere Mitglieder mittelfristig die Fixkosten. 

Da wir mit der Arbeit des Verbandes nicht zufrieden sind freuen wir uns gerade darüber das, das was wir an Verbandsabgabe sparen ca. 50 % der Tilgung für den neuen See ausmacht, also für die 5 Jahre die wir den abzahlen. 

Ganz Nebenbei die Verbandsklauseln zum Konkurenzverbot geleten soweit ich die kenne nur bei Pachtverlängerung und nicht bei Neu-Verpachtung / Verkauf...

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

danke für die Info! Spannend, sowas mal mitzukriegen!


----------



## daci7 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

JA!
Immer gerne! Ich würd gern in einer fremden Kneipe mit anderen Gästen über kapitale Fische und gute Stellen reden können und nicht immer mit dem gleichen Gesülz über die Bundesliga oder fancy Smartphones oder was weiß ich fürn Scheixx gelangweilt werden!


Das Problem ist mMn in D nicht die "Übernutzung" oder Kapazitätsgrenzen von Gewässern o.ä. sondern das "Revierverhalten", Vereinsmeierei und Bürokratiewahnsinn gepaart mit katastrophaler Bewirtschaftung durch "Hobbyköche".

Gewässer und Wälder in öffentliche Hand, professionelle Hege, Pflege und Bewirtschaftung und vereinfachte Handhabung von Fischerei- und Jagdrecht. Naturnutzung sollte Jedermannsrecht bleiben und das zu Gerantieren und Regulieren sollte Aufgabe des Bundes sein.

Aber so einfach ist ja nüscht hier


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mMn in D nicht die "Übernutzung" oder Kapazitätsgrenzen von Gewässern o.ä. sondern das "Revierverhalten", Vereinsmeierei und Bürokratiewahnsinn


mein Reden


----------



## Sharpo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Wobei ja viele eher ihren Vereinstümpel und nicht die vielen "großen und mittelgroßen" Flüsse und Kanäle im Blick haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Gewässer und Wälder in öffentliche Hand, professionelle Hege, Pflege und Bewirtschaftung und vereinfachte Handhabung von Fischerei- und Jagdrecht. Naturnutzung sollte Jedermannsrecht bleiben und das zu Gerantieren und Regulieren sollte Aufgabe des Bundes sein.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Danielsu83 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



daci7 schrieb:


> JA!
> Immer gerne! Ich würd gern in einer fremden Kneipe mit anderen Gästen über kapitale Fische und gute Stellen reden können und nicht immer mit dem gleichen Gesülz über die Bundesliga oder fancy Smartphones oder was weiß ich fürn Scheixx gelangweilt werden!
> 
> 
> ...




Also mir fällt spontan nix ein was durch mehr Staat jemals besser geworden wäre.... Mehr Staat bedeutet eigentlich immer das etwas stärker reglemtiert und teurer wird.... 

Mal abgesehen davon das es der Staat ja nichtmal hinbekommt so ein paar Brücken über den Rhein in einem benutzbaren Zustand zu halten.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Angeln ist fast nirgends so günstig, wie an Gewässern in   öffentlicher Hand.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ich bin ja auch für mehr Angler. Warum? Wir brauchen Nachwuchs und viele neue Leute mit anderen und neuen Ideen. Weg von der alten Denke #6.

Ich verstehe die Aufregung um zu hohen Fischereidruck nicht. Entweder ich lebe hier im Schlaraffenland oder wir Nordlichter gehen nicht angeln.

Als Fischereiaufseher lege ich an manchen Strecken 50 Km zurück und treffe dabei 3-5 Angler. An den Wochenenden oder an bestimmten Stellen natürlich auch mal mehr.

Ich war viele Jahre in einem Verein mit verschiedenen Auen und Seen. Ich kann mich kaum daran erinnern, andere Angler am Gewässer getroffen zu haben, Hier war die Ausnahme der Saisonbeginn an den Auen (erster Sonntag im März). Ansonsten war tote Hose.

Ich bin ganz klar für mehr Angler in Deutschland! Steigert zudem den Umsatz in der Branche, sichert unsere Shops vor Ort und die Vereine haben unter Umständen mehr Einnahmen durch mehr Mitglieder. Gelder die in Besatz investiert werden können.

So, jetzt bin ich wieder raus hier


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Angeln ist fast nirgends so günstig, wie an Gewässern in   öffentlicher Hand.


und fast nirgends so schlecht ;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Entweder ich lebe hier im Schlaraffenland



Hinsichtlich Angeln genau das. 

Ganz im Ernst: Wäre ich nicht familiär gebunden (meine Frau hat's nicht so mit der Natur :q), hätte ich längst mein Ferienhaus in Meck-Pomm oder SH und würde dort nach dem Arbeitsleben ganz hinziehen. Natur, Angeln, Jagd, alles super. Hier unten gibt's halt Infrastruktur und coole Jobs, auf der Kehrseite viele Leute und wenig Wasser.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch für mehr Angler. Warum? Wir brauchen Nachwuchs und viele neue Leute mit anderen und neuen Ideen. Weg von der alten Denke #6.
> 
> Ich verstehe die Aufregung um zu hohen Fischereidruck nicht. Entweder ich lebe hier im Schlaraffenland oder wir Nordlichter gehen nicht angeln.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das ist ja genau das, was ich meine. Wo sind sie denn die tausende und abertausende von neuen Anglern?
Ich sehe die auch nicht;+.
Wir können das drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, wir bekommen nicht mehr Angler als es jetzt sind.
Der große Boom auf die Angelei begann so Anfang/Mitte der 1970er und hielt etwa 20 Jahre an. Seitdem nehmen die Angler nur scheinbar zu. In Wirklichkeit haben die aktiven Angler seit etwa 20 Jahren nicht mehr zugenommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Auch  deswegen die  Frage von kati, ob man nicht mehr Angler brauchen würde/könnte....


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Angeln ist fast nirgends so günstig, wie an Gewässern in   öffentlicher Hand.



Hallo,

na, dann sag mir mal so 2-3 in Bayern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Die Meisten erwerben die Angelerlaubnis vermutlich als Jugendliche.
Da kommt dann eine Zeit, in der Anderes Priorität bekommt;
Schule, Studium, Beruf, Wein, Weib & Gesang...
Ein guter Teil kommt dann aber später zurück, wenn Beruf & Weib einem auf den Sack geht, Wein zur Kompensation des Stresses nicht mehr ausreicht oder praktikabel ist. 

Gewässer in öffentlicher Hand?
Bin ich (aus als Vereinsvorstand) hin- & hergerissen.
Wenn das "Jedermannsrecht" unverrückbar festgeschrieben werden könnte, vielleicht.
Aber man stelle sich mal eine Bundesregierung vor, in der eine Hendricks einen viel leichteren Zugriff auf Gewässer hätte, um sie "zu schützen".

Und natürlich ist die Situation bezügl. Angeldruck regional extrem unterschiedlich.
MeckPom, Wasser ohne Ende, wenig Menschen - Teile von Hessen, trocken wie eine Wüste, Bevölkerungsdichte aber noch erträglich - Ruhrpott, immer noch vergleichsweise viel Wasser, aber die Menschen stapeln sich - ...


----------



## Danielsu83 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Angeln ist fast nirgends so günstig, wie an Gewässern in   öffentlicher Hand.




Ich denke das ist zu kurz gesprungen. Angeln ist sicherlich fast nirgendwo so billig wie an Gewässern in öffentlicher Hand, ich würde aber nicht sagen was es besonders günstig ist. 

Oder anders ausgedrückt für das bessere Angelerlebnis zahlst du halt an nicht öffentlichen Gewässern halt mal mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

eben...


----------



## magi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist zu kurz gesprungen. Angeln ist sicherlich fast nirgendwo so billig wie an Gewässern in öffentlicher Hand, ich würde aber nicht sagen was es besonders günstig ist.
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt für das bessere Angelerlebnis zahlst du halt an nicht öffentlichen Gewässern halt mal mehr.



So schauts aus, günstig bzw. billig ist nicht per se preiswert. Und ich denke, dass für viele kleinere Gewässer hier in NRW mehr Angler sicherlich nicht förderlich wären. Darüber hinaus glaube ich auch nicht, dass etwas weniger Geld kostet, wenn die Nachfrage steigt. Das widerspricht nicht nur sämtlichen Ansätzen der BWL, sondern ich halte das in dem Kontext hier für eine völlig falsche Einschätzung!


----------



## magi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Zudem hoffe ich inständig, dass die an zahlreichen Gewässern eh schon herrschende "Wild Wild West"-Mentalität nicht noch per Gesetz offiziell zum strikten Streichelzoo-Angelerlebnis "befördert" werden würde bei ausschließlich C&R-Regularien. Wer das will kann doch gerne z. B. in die Niederlande fahren. Dort freut man sich besonders grenznah bestimmt über noch mehr deutsche Kollegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Du meinst nur ein toter Fisch wäre ein guter Fisch?

Die C-R - Diskussion findeste hier:
catch & release


----------



## magi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Nö, ich meine, dass viele Gewässer in Ballungszentren nicht mehr Angler vertragen und das der Ansatz mehr Ruten über gesetzlich festgelegte 100% Releasequoten zu kompensieren ein völlig falscher Ansatz ist, der bestenfalls zu einer Verschiebung der Alterspyramide, aber nicht zu einer Erhöhung der Fischmenge/ha führt.


----------



## Gast (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Naja, je weniger ich entnehme umso weniger muss ich anschließend wieder besetzen.
Fisch kostet ja schließlich Geld.
So könnte ich die Beiträge senken und mehr Anglern die Möglichkeit geben zu angeln.
Ich kenne Angler in Deutschland die bestimmte Gewässer beangeln möchte und für jedes dieser Gewässer dem zugehörigen Verein angehören müssen.
Da kommen im Jahr mal eben 1000€ zusammen nur weil man 3 oder 4 verschiedene Gewässer beangeln möchte.
Es würden mit Sicherheit mehr Menschen angeln wenn diese Freizeitbeschäftigung nicht mit so hohen Kosten verbunden wäre.
Man sieht es ja hier in NL, da fahren am Wochenende ganze Familien ans Wasser und angeln.
Wo sieht man das so in dieser Form in Deutschland ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Niemand hat 100% Releasequote verlangt. Entnahme muss halt entsprechend  Anglerzahl angepasst werden. 

Funzt doch auch in anderen Ländern


----------



## magi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Ich tue mich immer schwer, Deutschland mit anderen Ländern zu vergleichen. Und nein, ich angel auch im Ausland, aber finde dort jedoch bei Weitem nicht alles fortschrittlich(er).


----------



## magi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

@ Der_Barschangler

Und du glaubst wirklich, dass die Einsparungen beim Fischbesatz den erforderlichen Mehraufwand für "Kontrollpersonal" kompensieren würden. Insbesondere wenn dieser an einer zunehmenden Anzahl von Gewässern erforderlich würde, die jetzt in der Hand von Vereinen sind, die ganz nebenbei auch den überwiegenden Teil der (ehrenamtlichen) Fischereiaufseher stellen?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Naja, je weniger ich entnehme umso weniger muss ich anschließend wieder besetzen.
> Fisch kostet ja schließlich Geld.
> So könnte ich die Beiträge senken und mehr Anglern die Möglichkeit geben zu angeln.
> Ich kenne Angler in Deutschland die bestimmte Gewässer beangeln möchte und für jedes dieser Gewässer dem zugehörigen Verein angehören müssen.
> ...



Hallo,

wenn ich in 4 Vereinen Mitglied wäre, würde ich auch auf so rund 1000 Euro im Jahr kommen. Brauche ich aber nicht, mit meinen 230 Euro Vereinsbeitrag plus 70 Euro für die Verbandsgewässer kann ich in 24 verschiedenen Gewässern fischen, das genügt mir haushoch.
Zu den Familienfahrten zum Angeln am Wochenende; ich glaube, da tickt der Deutsche anders (zumindest die meisten).
Viele wollen ja gerade mal die Ruhe von der Familie am Wasser.
Bei uns im Verein z.B. zahlen die Ehefrauen von Mitgliedern nur den halben Jahresbeitrag. Wir haben gut 750 Mitglieder, da nehmen nur 14 Ehefrauen diese Vergünstigung wahr#c.
Na ja, vielleicht sagen das auch viele Männer daheim nicht.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Klar könnte Deutschland mehr Angler gebrauchen, keine Fischfänger die immer im Plus sein müssen.
Wenn es sehr viele wären, gäbe es nicht den Konflikt Angeln vs Naturschutzgebiet. Jeden kleinen Teich zukippen oder Bach verrohren wäre dann unmöglich. Gewässerräumen weil Aste im Wasser liegen ? auch nicht möglich. Die Befürchtungen, das es weniger Fische geben würden, bezweifle ich wenn ein Großteil der Bevölkerung Interesse am Angeln hätte. 
Es ist eher die Naturfernheit die uns eine Schlechte Gewässersituation gebracht hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es ist eher die Naturfernheit die uns eine Schlechte Gewässersituation gebracht hat.


#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Gewässer und Wälder in öffentliche Hand, professionelle Hege, Pflege und Bewirtschaftung und vereinfachte Handhabung von Fischerei- und Jagdrecht. Naturnutzung sollte Jedermannsrecht bleiben und das zu Gerantieren und Regulieren sollte Aufgabe des Bundes sein.
> 
> Aber so einfach ist ja nüscht hier



Es richtig nach Sozialismus, das wird den von Thurn und Taxis und den von Sayn Wittgenstein aber gefallen enteignet zu werden.

Diese ganze Diskussion verleiht dem Board eine ganz neue Qualität.

Zu spekulieren, ob etwas besser wäre, wozu gar keine Tendenzen bestehen, keine rechtlichen Voraussetzungen zu erreichen sind und hier das Gezeter über den Staat.

Der ist demokratisch gewählt, da kann sich jeder einbringen, aber da muss man anpacken. 

Angesichts der zu heute bereits festzustellenden Unterstützung anglerfeindlicher Interessengruppen bin ich froh wenn unsere Rechte nicht beschnitten werden.

Und hinter diesen Gruppen stehen ja auch Menschen, Geldgeber und somit Wähler des Landes. 

Ja  und natürlich wären meine Bedenken null und nichtig wenn es mehr Angler gäbe, die wachsen aber nicht auf Bäumen und sind auch nicht homogen. 

Die Streetangler amüsieren sich über getarnte Ansitzangler, der Angler mit Fischeiweißintoleranz stigmatisiert jeden Kochtopfangler.

Und mehr Frauen zum Angeln gebracht habe ich 3 jetzt müsst ihr auch mal ran, kann nicht alles alleine machen.


----------



## Oviwahn (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Also das Thema muss man noch viel differenzierter betrachten.
Hier paar Punkte: Naturgewässer, Kunstgewässer, Einzelne Bundesländer (da regionale Unterschiede teils extrem sind -> Verbandsdichte)

Ich kann natürlich nur für die Müritzregion sprechen, hier könnten wir noch paar tausend Angler verkraften.
Die Gewässer benötigen keinen Besatz, außer Aal und so.
Vereine gibt es nur wenige, daher auch kaum Aktivität und Attraktivität.

Für mein Empfinden habe ich auch nichts von einem Verein, da kein Anreiz gegeben, die 2 - 3 DAV-Gewässer brauche ich nicht noch zusätzlich. Ich würde mir da so was wünschen wie in einem Tauchverein -> dort bin ich automatisch versichert als Mitglied, so was ist toll und spart noch Geld.

Nun ja der Angelneid ist viel verbreitet, wer seine Spots verbergen muss, na gut..... ist aber scheinbar dann auch nicht soweit her mit seinem Können. Was ich damit sagen will ist dass ein See genug Fische hat und diese sich gleichermaßen gut fangen lassen und manchmal braucht man dafür halt nur ein Boot.

Aus gesellschaftlicher Sicht brauchen wir unbedingt mehr Angler, anders wird das nix mit Einfluss etc. etc.
Sieht man ja an den aktuellen Geschehen.
Auch würde sich dann evtl. mal was tun in Sachen Ausbildung, wenn ich so sehe wie manche ihre Angel halten und werfen, frage ich mich schon was sie wo gelernt haben.
Allgemein würde es uns als Hobbygruppe in allen Bereichen voran bringen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Wo sieht man das so in dieser Form in Deutschland ?



Dann komm mal in den Osten, da siehste das durchaus auch.
Gewässer gibt es reichlich, je nach Bundesland mal mehr oder weniger.
Durch Gewässerpool kannst du sehr viel in dem entsprechenden BL beangeln ohne Zusatzkosten, durch Länderverbundmarken auch benachbarte BL nahezu komplett.

Wenn ich das jetzt mal so pi x #6 hochrechne, kostet mich der Spaß locker unter 200€ im Jahr und ich kann fast den kompletten Ostteil der Republik befischen.
Mehr geht fürs Geld nun echt nicht, da stinkt auch NL mal ganz feierlich ab gegen. 

Ich vergaß, ne NDS-Verbundkarte kann ich ja auch noch erwerben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

naja, in Nl biste (weit) unterm Hunderter, je nachdem ob Du noch inkl. Nacht/Bootangeln und dritte Rute willst, soweit ich weiss...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Oviwahn schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da so was wünschen wie in einem Tauchverein -> dort bin ich automatisch versichert als Mitglied, so was ist toll und spart noch Geld.



Bin ich in Sachsen-Anhalt auch als Angler


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Oviwahn schrieb:


> Auch würde sich dann evtl. mal was tun in Sachen Ausbildung, wenn ich so sehe wie manche ihre Angel halten und werfen, frage ich mich schon was sie wo gelernt haben.



Eine Angel können viele nicht halten, dafür aber diverse Wasserfloh- und Libellenarten auseinanderhalten 

Mehr Angler würde vermutlich nicht automatisch eine bessere Ausbildung bedeuten, könnte aber das Thema "Ausbildung" für professioneller Anbieter attraktiver machen.

Neben der Anzahl der Angler ist aber die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit entscheidend. Angeln muss einfach wieder gesellschaftsfähig werden. Angler haben in der Regel einen eher schlechten Ruf, was ich verstehen kann, wenn ich manchem Angler in der Öffentlichkeit in Volltarnklamotte und einer Flasche Bier in der Hand begegne. Aber es angeln auch Rechtsanwälte, Ärzte, Fußballer und Professoren- doch wo machen sich diese Menschen wirklich mal öffentlichkeitswirksam für unser Hobby stark. In den Medien findet man mittlerweile auch wenig darüber. Früher gab es mal ein Kopfball- Ungeheuer, der ständig mit Fischen in der BILD war, Peter Harry Carstensen als Politiker hier im Norden war auch ein Aushängeschild (in meinen Augen) für unser Hobby. Das fehlt mir ein wenig- hängt zwar nicht direkt mit der Anzahl der Angler zusammen, aber die Chance auf Aushängeschilder für unser Hobby wächst auch mit der Anzahl der Angler.

Es läuft einfach zu viel gegen uns...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Richtig, Lars!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, in Nl biste (weit) unterm Hunderter, je nachdem ob Du noch inkl. Nacht/Bootangeln und dritte Rute willst, soweit ich weiss...



Gut möglich, die Vielfalt ist hier aber höher.
Nur immer flache Polder etc zu beangeln wäre mir persönlich auf Dauer auch zu langweilig.
Ich zahl hier für SA auch nur 84€ fürs Jahr und hab reichlich Möglichkeiten mich auszutoben.
Ich hab hier viele Naturgewässer, große und kleine Fließgewässer, den MLK als größten Kanal, Seen ohne Ende, ähnliche Entwässerungsgräben wie in NL die Polder (liegen im Nordwesten von SA im Drömling) und was weiß ich noch alles.
Ich angel jetzt seit gut 40 Jahren und kann dir sagen, daß ich es wohl niemals schaffen werde, jemals alle beangelbaren Gewässer von SA, die im Gewässerpool sind, zu beangeln..und sei es nur für einen Tag.
Wüßte auch nicht warum, entlang der Elbe gibt es reichlich Wasser was ich beangeln kann und auch mache.

Klar, der Besatz ist nicht überall gut oder gar optimal, kann aber auch nicht bei der Vielzahl an Gewässern.
Kann damit aber gut leben bzw. kenne ich nichts andres, als das ich am Wasser auch ausdauernd gefordert werde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Sind auch unzählige Seen und Flüsse dabei, nicht nur Polder..

Beispiel richtig schöner See:
[youtube1]G5KFpR5XFyQ[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5KFpR5XFyQ


----------



## honeybee (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich zahl hier für SA auch nur 84€ fürs Jahr und hab reichlich Möglichkeiten mich auszutoben.



Da nimmste noch fürn 5,-€ die Brandenburgkarte und für 5,-€ die Sachsenkarte......und da bist Du dann immer noch unter 100,-€

Mehr Angler, ja....aber nur da, wo es die Gewässer zulassen.
Kann man also so pauschal gar nicht beantworten.

Man kann Thüringen z.B. auch nicht mit Brandenburg vergleichen. In Brandenburg gibt es wesentlich mehr Gewässer wie in Thüringen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja, je nach BL mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Zu spekulieren, ob etwas besser wäre, wozu gar keine Tendenzen bestehen, keine rechtlichen Voraussetzungen zu erreichen sind ...


Veränderung beginnt damit, dass Leute über eine solche nachdenken 
Dies ist (u.a.) ein Diskussionsforum, genau der richtige Ort dafür.



Testudo schrieb:


> ...und hier das Gezeter über den Staat. Der ist demokratisch gewählt, ...


|bigeyes
Ähem...
Veränderung beginnt damit, dass...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

OWarum bekennen sich prominente öffentlich zu ihrem Hobby angeln? Um angeln populär zu machen, oder um sich volksnah zu geben?
Edit:damit meine absolut nicht H. Hrubesch

Heute ernähren sich je nach Datenbasis ca. 4% bis 10% vegetarisch bzw. bewusst  der Bevölkerung fleischarm, über 2/3 der Bevölkerung erachten Tierschutz als wichtig.

Das sind eher potentielle Widersacher als Neuangler. Von dem Gedanken Tierschutz  nach 15 Jahren wieder aus dem Grundgesetz heraus zu bekommen kann man sich getrost verabschieden.

@ Lars 





> Angler haben in der Regel einen eher schlechten Ruf, was ich verstehen kann, wenn ich manchem Angler in der Öffentlichkeit in Volltarnklamotte und einer Flasche Bier in der Hand begegne.


 Auch solche Aussagen meinte ich. Und wie sind denn die torkelnden Angler zu bewerten,wenn sie vom Kutter wanken? Die haben zwar mit Wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs abgenommen, aber vielleicht ist damit auch ein Anreiz weggefallen. 

Ohne Geschlossenheit ist die Anglerschaft nicht stark, die wird es aber nicht geben.

Und wenn selbst die, die von den Anglern profitieren, die Wirtschaftkraft der Angler in SH wurde ja schon thematisiert und ist auch ein Argument für den Kampf gegen Verbote.

Aber wo ist diese Wirtschaftskraft,  wenn du mühsam und aufopfernd das Geld für die juristische Auseinandersetzung akquirieren musst.

Ich bekräftige meine Einschätzung, es gibt sicherlich wichtiges als von einig Anglerland Deutschland zu träumen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

gut erkannt, Testudo.

jo genau, mehr angler, aber bitte nur solche die dem eigenen, sehr kleinen weltbild entsprechen... ohne worte...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Testudo schrieb:


> @ Lars  Auch solche Aussagen meinte ich. Und wie sind denn die torkelnden Angler zu bewerten,wenn sie vom Kutter wanken? Die haben zwar mit Wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs abgenommen, aber vielleicht ist damit auch ein Anreiz weggefallen.



Ich meinte eher die Angler in Tarnklamotten bei Rewe und Co an der Kasse weit weg von jedem Gewässer...

Teilweise ist das echt schlimm! Aber das ist nicht das Thema hier...

Mehr Angler hätte aber auch mehr Spenden zur Folge :vik:Obwohl ich gerade vor 5 Minuten eine größere Spende per PayPal erhalten habe. Die Spende bringt uns wieder ein Stückchen weiter.

Da fällt mir ein- mehr Angler wäre eigentlich doof, wenn ich mir die Natura-2000 Karte anschaue und dann noch die Karte der grünen Infrastruktur, ja dann sind wir locker 90% zu viele Angler in Deutschland und ich weiß nicht ob Dänemark und die Niederlande das dann auf Dauer verkraften...

Jetzt aber schnell zurück zum Thema, sonst bekomme ich mecker vom Cheffe hier


----------



## Ladi74 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Hab mich jetzt durch den ganzen Trööt gelesen.
Die eigentliche Frage war ja:"Brauchen wir mehr Angler in D?"
Bisher hat sich doch nur gezeigt:

Um Gottes willen nicht noch mehr Angler!
Dann wird ja unser Vereinsteich überrannt und leergeangelt...

"Dann geh doch zum Nachbarn, da ist das Angelparadies."

"Angler brauchen ne Lobby!"

Merkt ihr noch was?
Wie wollt ihr mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, wenn jeder nur bis zum Ufer seines Vereinstümpels denkt? #q

Dazu kommt noch Neid auf die wasserreichen Bundesländer bzw. Gewässerpools des ehem. DAV.
Was können die vielen Gewässer in MV, S.-A., BRB dafür, dass die Leute abwandern und die Vereine zu Rentnertruppen mutieren?

Das nächste Problem:
Jeder will nur noch Zander/Raubfisch und Karpfen fangen. 
Die Allroundangler scheinen am Aussterben zu sein. 
Specimen-hunting ist in! 
Demjenigen, der nur ein paar Plötzen stippen will, wird fast abgesprochen Angler zu sein.

Um wäs zu ändern, wäre erstmal die Vereinheitlichung der Fischereigesetze nötig! 
16mal Suppe und jede schmeckt anders, oftmals ist sie angebrannt. 
In diesem Falle, wäre ein "Einheitsbrei" angebracht.

Zur Nachwuchsgewinnung in den Vereinen kann ich nur soviel sagen, im Nachbarort gibts jeden Sommer einen Volksangeltag!
Dann sieht der Dorfteich(Teil des DAV-Gewässerpools) wie ein Igel aus.
Übrigens, besetzt wird da nie was! Weissfische gibts genug in der Pfütze.
Nachwuchsprobleme hat der örtliche Verein auch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> gut erkannt, Testudo.
> 
> jo genau, mehr angler, aber bitte nur solche die dem eigenen, sehr kleinen weltbild entsprechen... ohne worte...



Danke


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> gut erkannt, Testudo.
> 
> jo genau, mehr angler, aber bitte nur solche die dem eigenen, sehr kleinen weltbild entsprechen... ohne worte...




Jetzt überlege ich doch tatsächlich, ob das auf meine Aussage mit den Tarnklamotten und Bier in der Hand gemünzt ist? |kopfkrat


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

nicht speziell, obwohl ich bei deiner zugegebenermaßen schon schief grinsen musste.
Testudo hat es geschrieben, geschlossenheit ist das zauberwort.
das problem mit der öffentlichkeitsarbeit liegt vermutlich an der heutigen zeit. man kann es nicht allen recht machen und dank www gibt es garantiert irgendwo einen der das haar in der suppe sucht und natürlich auch findet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Merkt ihr noch was?
> Wie wollt ihr mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, wenn jeder nur bis zum Ufer seines Vereinstümpels denkt? #q
> 
> .......
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## UMueller (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Mehr Angler braucht es sicherlich nicht aber mehr Zusammengehörigkeit schon egal ob da einer releaser oder Topfangler ist. Wir müssen da als Angler eine Einheit bilden.


----------



## Purist (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Wir brauchen dringend mehr Angler, damit das Angeln hier endlich so wie in den Niederlanden oder Schweden wird. 

Die fehlende Gewässerfläche pro Kopf gleichen wir über Angelerlaubnisscheine für private Gartenteiche aus!


----------



## hans albers (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



> pro Kopf gleichen wir über Angelerlaubnisscheine für private Gartenteiche aus!




..goil..


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

NEIN ........... die fangen mir noch die großen wech.

!!!


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> NEIN ........... die fangen mir noch die großen wech.
> 
> !!!


 
 Feigling:q|wavey:


----------



## phirania (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Gut das ich einen eigenden Teich habe,da brauch ich keine Angler mehr...#d


----------



## JottU (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

Glaube nicht das mehr Angler was bringt, sind mir jetzt manchmal schon zu viel.
5 Mio in Deutschland --- und wenn die jetzt auch noch alle angeln gehn würden? #c
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330792


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*

DANN würde sich vielleicht mal was bewegen...


----------



## Purist (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DANN würde sich vielleicht mal was bewegen...



Das hieße dann: Es werden Restriktionen erlassen.#6 
Bei entsprechendem Angeltourismus, wohl auch in unseren Nachbarländern.

Neue Baggerseen und Kanäle werden wohl kaum für Angler gegraben, selbst wenn es 15 Millionen sind.


----------

